# McGizmo Haiku - An Ideal EDC - An Essay



## nbp (Sep 11, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]A Quasi-Review and Associated Thoughts[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[Unfortunately, for those of you who have read js' LS20 review, I doubt this essay/review will be of the same caliber, but I still would like to give you some of my thoughts on this beautiful little tool, and why it has ended my search for the perfect EDC light. If you want the nuts and bolts, read Don's threads; I will mostly be talking about using the light from day to day.]

_The Beginning_

Nearly four years ago, I came to CPF as someone who just always liked flashlights. I didn't have anything amazing - a couple Dorcys, a Coast, the ubiquitous Maglites, but they were good lights to me then. I didn't know much about the LEDs and electronics that were going into new, more powerful flashlights, but I was interested in them, and I had no idea that there were people who made beautiful custom lights out of exotic materials. The Holy Grail as far as I knew was a Surefire, and they were fairly expensive compared to other flashlights available. And at the time, I didn't EDC a flashlight. Pocket knives and other little gizmos, yes, often, but not a flashlight.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Joining this forum changed that. I immediately saw the need to have a light or several on me at all times! And like many of you, the search for the perfect EDC light began for me and has continued ever since. 

_EDC_

For the past four years I have diligently carried lights at all times, and have EDCd lights of all kinds. I have tried many different lights, from all sorts of manufacturers: Fenix, Nitecore, Arc, Surefire, 4Sevens, Peak, Inova, HDS, Milky Labs, BitZ and others. There were things that I liked about each, and also things I didn't like as much. Some were too big, some too small. Some had bad UIs. Some didn't sit right in my pocket, or fit right in my hand. Some had too many modes, some not enough. But I did see similarities in lights I preferred to carry. I favored the 1xCR123 form factor. I liked clickies. I liked a good clip. I wanted a couple well spaced modes. I wanted it to be reliable. It had to fit nicely in my hand. I wanted it to look cool too; and not 'tacticool'. I usually pocketed something extra like a small AA or AAA light or a very compact second CR123 light as backup, but for a primary EDC, the above requirements seemed to dominate what I liked and kept, and determined what got sold. Some lights got very close to ideal, and saw considerable pocket time, but just weren't exactly right for this reason or that. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Finally after having some glitchy issues with one of my favorite EDC lights I had been carrying for about a year, I decided I was ready for a change. The lights I was buying were gradually getting more expensive over the years, and I thought maybe I needed to go custom to really get what I wanted in an EDC light. So I started a thread asking about the reliability of McGizmo's lights, as they seemed to be similar to what I had in mind. The response was entirely positive. Everyone who carried these lights loved them, and there seemed to be almost zero reported failures in the field, despite motorcycle and bicycle crashes, toddler attacks, many drops and a few throws. This was what I wanted to hear. A KISS light, that worked, all the time. I had to try one. I sold some other less used lights, and scraped together the money needed to invest in my first McGizmo.

_McGizmo_

Despite my best efforts, a lot of the older McGizmo nomenclature is beyond me. I wasn't around here while the early stuff was being released, and the thought of trying to figure out all those parts was overwhelming. The nice thing is though, that Don's last few creations were much easier to understand; turnkey lights are good for me. Of the available lights, the Haiku seemed to be recommended as an excellent starting point, a great all around EDC light. It was what I was looking for. I selected the XP-G and standard polished finish and emailed Don with my order. 

It is to be noted that working with Don is a real pleasure. He is extremely fast when it comes to responding to emails, assembling lights and shipping orders. He has a very specific way he handles orders and it works. It was only a few days until I had my Haiku in hand. 




_The Haiku_ 

In contrast with most reviews based on specs and technical data, which look at the front of the light as the most important part, I would like to break with conventional wisdom and start with the tail of this light, because I think the C-Pak or Clicky Pak is one of the things that makes this light so special. You can find it on many of Don’s new lights, such as the Mule, SunDrop, Haiku and Makai, and it is a perfectly designed body. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
The C-Pak is a 1x123 tube (in this case titanium and 1x123 although aluminum versions were offered, and you can now get 2x123 and 2xAA paks too) designed by Don, outfitted with one of his McClickies and a heavy duty Ti clip affixed via two Ti torx screws.

Starting from the very tail, you notice that the switch boot is sunken into the back and the tail flares a bit. Yes, this thing tailstands like no other. It is rock solid - not a chance of wiggle, wobble or tilt. The button simply cannot contact the surface it is on, so you have zero issues with that. If you value tailstanding, you won't do better than this tube. 

Moving inward a bit you come to the switch. Don's McClicky is legendary in these halls as a fantastic example of a no fuss reliable switch. People put them into E-series Surefires as they are, and many of us have utilized them in conjunction with the brass ring available to rehab a Z41 twisty tailcap into a heavy duty forward clicky for C and P series lights especially. When it comes to simplicity and reliability, these are an excellent choice. They offer momentary light-up ability and the functionality of being able to quickly cycle through modes to find the one you want, and lock it down with a full press. In this light, you have a three speed driver, so this switch mates very well. The flared tail and beveled edges surrounding the boot mean that only the most humongous of thumbs may have problems using this switch. Access is easy, and the switch is soft enough to not tire you out if you have to cycle a few times. McClicky failures are exceedingly rare, lending to the overall reliability of the Haiku, but if you should wear one out, changing it is no problem. A heavy o-ring holds the boot in place, which can be popped out with a small screwdriver, awl, toothpick, pen-tip, or whatever else you can find around. A needlenose pliers or spanner will fit into two holes drilled in the top of the switch body, and you simply unscrew it. Screw in a new switch, replace the boot and o-ring and you are all set. 100% user serviceability, using common tools everyone has. Again, all designed to facilitate using and abusing this light without worry. 

Moving outward slightly, the next feature of the Pak is the clip. You have to know, I am a clip guy. Either the light has to be very tiny, and capable of slipping unnoticed into the bottom of my pocket without creating a bulge, or it needs to be able to be clipped securely on the pocket itself. None of this giant flashlights falling sideways in my jeans’ pockets and digging into my thighs and looking weird to passersby nonsense. I don't do that. I mean, I was one of the few people who voiced an appreciation for Henry's huge MOLLE clip, because it really worked, so that gives you an idea where I'm coming from. I don't know how you guys let Clicky and Haiku sized lights free float around in your pockets. Even cargo pants don't solve this problem, because then as you walk, this light is bashing into your legs all the time. It's an archaic method of carrying flashlights if you ask me, but I digress.

None of that is an issue with the Haiku (or any of Don's lights really) because Don understands clips. He is one of the few who have ever properly melded form and function in the realm of clips. First of all, it looks good. Ugly clips seem to be one of the big complaints when it comes to clips. HDS' MOLLE clip was an excellent example of this issue. It worked like a charm, but people hated it because it was ugly and gigantic. Making a clip that looks good is an art. It will be visible outside the pocket, so needs to be attractive, but it can't be huge and gaudy and get caught on things or easily damaged by normal activities. McGizmo's clips are simple, clean, understated. But they display a classic aesthetically pleasing look at at the same time. The normal stonewashed finish is very pleasant, and the etched clips add some flare without screaming "hey look at me!" The fact that these clips and screws are also of Ti means you get all the benefits of the wonder metal in your clip too. They benefit from Ti's excellent fatigue resistance, as well as its resistance to corrosion. Go ahead and scratch this clip up on stuff, there is no coating to wear off, and no worry of it starting to rust where it's scratched. You just created patina. Also, Ti screws mean no concerns about dissimilar metals galling and fusing together. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Let's not forget about the clip's main function: clipping the light on stuff. These clips are ridiculous. I could clip this light in my pocket and go bungee jumping and I am certain the Haiku will still be stuck on my pocket when I come back up. They grab and grab well. Some people have even loosened them a bit by bending the clips and reinstalling them. I am torn on this one point. I love the fact that these clips grab so well, but I could stand to have them just a tiny bit looser. Sometimes it grips that little edge on my jeans pocket and I have to flex the clip a bit to get it to let go. If I had to choose too grippy or too loose, I'd choose too grippy, but like I said, a touch looser would be OK by me. If you really don't like clips, you can take the clip off, but I don't see why you'd want to. Not only do they really work well as clips, they are also an anti-roll device, haha. And they don't detract from the overall comfort of holding the light in your hands. (See js' review for like 25 different ways to hold a McGizmo, and you'll be convinced.) Then when you hold it in your hands, you will see just what I mean. Even with the clip, the light is very nice to hold, the bends of the clip fit perfectly into the natural bends of your fingers. It feels like an extension of the hand.

I need to go back to the tail of the light again. The flaring on the tail and the clip placement is ideal. Just the right amount of the light sticks out of my pocket to yank it out but not too much that it gets hung up on things. It's beveled just right as the very tail merges with the recessed body of the light for good grip with thumb and forefinger or forefinger and middle finger. Your fingers just fit around it perfectly when you go for the light, and you can just tug it out. No crazy tailspikes to jab you or such a deep carry orientation that you can't reach it, or so much sticking out of the pocket that when you sit down it juts into your thigh (I'm looking at you SF). None of that. Just the exact right amount of the tail sticks out to unobtrusively provide a grip point for your fingers to naturally slip around. And the part that sticks out is really a delightfully attractive bit too. Scout24 knows what I’m talking about, he made it his avatar! That tail is a thing of beauty, can you tell? 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]That dovetails into my next point quite nicely: ergonomics. The design of the C-Pak and its fusion with the Haiku head is lovely. The body tube has ribs on it for grip, and it provides ample grip in my opinion, even for wet or sweaty hands. However, it has no sharp edges to gouge you up, or aggressive knurling to eat your pockets to bits. The fins on the head provide additional grip as well as heat dissipation and style. I have held this light in probably 6 different configurations and found it comfortable to hold in all of them. Size, diameter, edge/angle placement, clip, it all fuses together to make a very easy to hold, and ergonomically pleasing light in any situation. Whether you have large hands or small, you will find that the shape of the light nestles itself into the natural creases of your palm, and becomes part of you. I would like to write a lot more about this aspect of the light, but it is difficult because it is so subjective. It's hard to explain why something is comfortable, without just saying that it is. It just feels right in the hand, like it’s part of my own body. I encourage you, if you have not had the privilege of fondling one, to seek out an opportunity to do so. You will see what I mean. It is a pleasure to hold and carry. This is another time when I will direct you to js’ review of the LS20; he discusses McG ergonomics extensively.

As you continue forward on the Haiku we next come to the head, the 'business end' as some call it. Again, as we would expect from the MAN, it is both aesthetically pleasing and functionally well designed. As mentioned, the joint between the body tube and the head form a naturally good place for fingers to go in a variety of holds. The slightly narrower neck and beveled edges there are a point of reference for the fingers, and they will migrate there by instinct. No jagged edges, just comfort. The fins do their job, functionally and stylistically. They certainly set the light apart when it comes to looks and aside from heat management, they also offer good places for things like glo-rings, or maybe some nifty anodizing, or some other such decorative attempt. And they're grippy, which as you can tell, I like. The bezel edge is nicely designed with very slight crenellations, which are again very good looking, but also handy in case you happen to set your light down in the 'on' position. The light emanating from the scallops with quickly remind you to turn off your Haiku, lest you find it dead the next time it is called upon to illuminate something. I also like that the window is set back from the bezel edge a bit, increasing protection in the case of drops. On some lights they are so shallow they are easily scratched up with stuff. The window is also o-ring sealed, as is the joint between the head and body. While Don does not claim these to be dive lights, as you can tell from his pictures, they can get wet without issue if properly maintained. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Inside the head are the most influential parts of the light: Don's custom designed reflectors and light engines. The Haiku comes with a variety of different light engines based on you preferences. The original Haiku used the XR-E, and it is still available for those who are looking for perhaps a bit more throw out of their Haiku. Don then expanded his offering to the XP-G, for the lovely "punchy flood" it delivers, as it was was described by one member. (PoliceScannerMan, I think?) He now offers it in a warm XP-G variant for those who are picky about tint, and also in High CRI Nichia 119 flavor for those who need the color rendition and XM-L for people who just want lumens, and don't mind a cool tint. He ensures that each emitter is properly mated to suitable reflector before going ahead with production, offering very useful beams. For my purposes, the XP-G is an ideal emitter. It offers plenty of reach for anything that I will need to accomplish, such as perhaps walking the dog, but still has adequate spill for closer tasks and illuminates a wide enough area to be effective for either indoor or outdoor tasks. The hotspot is there, but it blends nicely into a sufficiently bright spill beam, creating a wash of light over a pretty large swath of space. Coupled with a Mule for very close usage, these two have me covered in most any situation. Now, I will mention, so as not to gloss over potential issues for some, the beam is not completely artifact free. There is a slight ring out towards the edge of the corona. I only see it when wall hunting, and not in actual use, but some are very fussy so I thought I'd mention it. I don't see this as being a problem at all, and it doesn't detract from the light in my opinion, but it is there. If you cannot stand even a slight ring, well, get used to disappointments I guess. Again though, 'punchy flood' of this light with the XP-G really does a great job for me in nearly all EDC applications. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I am not going to post beamshots, as there are many good ones posted around, especially in the McGizmo forum if you are interested. A very helpful thread from run4jc has XR-E, XP-G and XM-L shots if you are interested. Thanks Dan! 


In regards to UI, I mentioned before in discussion about the clicky basically how the light works, but I'll rehash it here. Don uses a three speed driver in the Haiku, for a low, medium, high progression. As the McClicky is a forward clicky, a light press on the button gives you a momentary on in whatever the last used mode was. Quick taps on the switch will change modes, and a hard press/click locks it in. Easy peasy, simple simple. No fancy programming or crazy disco modes or things like that. I can appreciate the programmable lights, I have several. But I found for me personally, I am now leaning toward a more simple three mode light for EDC. I tended to have more glitchy issues and troubles with more complicated lights, and that just wasn't working for me. This baby is rock solid. Just three simple, well spaced modes, and a very simple UI that anyone can figure out and use without trouble. When it comes to an EDC light, I just want it to work. Besides, I found that for the vast majority of my EDC needs, I was using the same one or two levels anyways, so having too many options just got in the way. More often than not I am happy with the low mode for day to day operations, and later in the night if I need more light for dog walking or something, the high beam is more than adequate. 
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]In summation, this light just does what it needs to do. It very simply and easily provides high quality illumination when called upon. It is user friendly, very durable and reliable, great looking and very satisfying to use. The titanium construction means that very little care needs to be administered to keep it looking great. (Or if you’re like me, you like the surface wear on a well used Ti light). People will notice when you use it, and appreciate its craftsmanship, but you needn’t put it on a shelf only to stare at it. It is of course, made to be used. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Every single detail of Don's lights have been analyzed and meticulously executed to achieve a maximum of aesthetics, ergonomics and functionality without sacrificing in any other area. He understands how to make a flashlight that excels in every area. They are the ideal balance of everything you want in an EDC light. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Don incorporates a high level of design into his lights, not so that they can be stared at, but so that they can be effectively used. He puts the work into making them functional, because that’s how he thinks. I hope he doesn’t mind me posting a few of his recent comments that caught my attention. I appreciate that he creates lights he would want to use, with the “collectivity” factor not really even being considered. His artistic ability is sort of baffling when coupled with his overall practicality and logic/reason based approach to flashlights as tools first and foremost. Apparently he can harness both right and left brain, haha. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


> I don't consider there to be any big deal about the lights I offer. They are what they are and hopefully anyone who buys one has a good idea of what they are before they purchase one.
> 
> I guess the deal is that I offer some lights that some of you are willing to purchase and as long as that is the case I guess we will continue to do business and hopefully with satisfaction on both sides of the "counter".
> 
> I have no idea what flashlight John Wayne would carry if he were alive today or Barney Frank for that matter. I would guess it would be a function of their applications, needs and comprehension of what is available and subjective perception of the value of illumination tools.


 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]A true craftsman, an expert in his field, Don “McGizmo” McLeish. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]If you have survived this far, I am impressed, and I am sorry if I have been boring you. I appreciate you taking the time to read all ~ 4,000 words of this essay, and I hope it was helpful for you. There is much more that I could say about this light if I had the chance or the time, but I wanted to get at least some of it down in writing. If you have more questions or comments on things I didn’t talk about, or mentioned only briefly, let me know and I will try to make additions as necessary. I have to thank Carrot for encouraging me to take the time to “wax poetic” on one of my favorite lights, as I may not have done this without his gentle nudge, as well as inspiring posts and reviews from other McGizmo fans over the years, most notably js, but with honorable mention to others such as run4jc. Thanks guys! [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Now, go get a Haiku! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]


----------



## nbp (Sep 11, 2011)

Man, now that that is posted I realize how much text it is! Yikes, no one is gonna read all that. And sorry I'm not a very good photographer either. :sigh:


----------



## Launch Mini (Sep 12, 2011)

I read it all. Great review and I concur with all your points. 
Itvis one light I actually lend to guests at our cabin as I have no fear they will do something to it that would do harm to it. 
We even tied it ti a string and dropped it down into the lake at night , just because. BTW it looked pretty cool down there all lit up. 
I am yearning for a warm version now.


----------



## samuraishot (Sep 12, 2011)

I read it all too, and I liked it! I'm not too much into the technical side of lights; I just simply love flashlights and reviews like this that speak about the light makes me all the more itch to add one to my collection. And nice photos too!


----------



## RedLED (Sep 12, 2011)

Dude,

Your photos are great...


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 12, 2011)

The Haiku is undoubtedly a gorgeous light. The thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't have a true low mode, and it defaults to the last used setting.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 12, 2011)

Well done, nbp! Obviously you put a lot of time and thought into it. Having written a few long reviews myself over the past couple of years, perhaps I can understand your goal - share your insights and appreciation of these fine tools with the rest of the forum members. Again, well done. 

I skimmed the entire review, but am leaving this page open so I can come back and read it carefully and thoroughly later. Thanks for sharing your time and thoughts!!

(Oh, and one other thing - you've 'got it' bad:devil:! But 'it' is a great thing to have! You are in a lot of good company!:twothumbs)


----------



## nbp (Sep 12, 2011)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> The Haiku is undoubtedly a gorgeous light. The thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't have a true low mode, and it defaults to the last used setting.



I hear you. When I was researching I was concerned about the lack of a low low too. But, reality is, I have other lights that have a very low low so it hasn't been a problem in several months of EDC. I have a handful of HDSs for times when I will need a low, and a T1A as a bedside light, which is my uber low light. I've found that in normal day to day usage the ~10 lm low is great, and that I usually only need the super low around the house at night, at which time I've got others to use. YMMV, but it hasn't been a big issue for me.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the difference between me and others on this forum is that I'm not a collector. I basically limit myself to one primary light and one back-up which at the moment is an HDS Rotary and a stainless steel Preon ReVO. For my primary, I want a light that can do everything I need it to on a daily basis without having to own multiple lights to fill different roles. But that's just me.

That said, I did get very close recently to pulling the trigger on a Haiku, so I don't deny the allure. :twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Sep 12, 2011)

Launch Mini said:


> I am yearning for a warm version now.



DO IT! You won't regret it. It is my new 'favorite' light, and has been holding that position since I bought it. I'd be the first to admit that I am terribly fickle when it comes to these titanium treasures. I'm a 53 year old happily married father of 2, with a house, 4 cars, blah blah blah, but I have to confess to going wacky and saying to myself "PRETTY!" when I see Don's latest treasure. Just look at my modest "My Lights" link and you'll know it to be true - there are many who own FAR many more than I, but still, I am attracted to Don's 'latest' treasures.

Still, the warm Haiku XPG offers all of the goodness that nbp speaks so eloquently of - but with a very nice, neutral/warm tint. Sure, it's a bit lower in the lumen dept, but who cares? It bridges the gap between what we love about Haikus, neutral lights and the best incans. 

Funny - we are waxing eloquent over a flashlight? Nah - I think we are openly appreciating the skills, talent and business acumen of an entrepreneur. I salute the entrepreneur - they risk their own resources to convert their ideas and creativity into a product or service in the hopes that people will see fit to purchase or utilize said product or service. You have to agree that Don has stayed true to his business model - design it, test it, build it, and offer it for sale with the humble hope that we'll enjoy the same level of utility that he does. Sure, he's listened to the forum members and their ideas, but at the end of the day McGizmo products are uniquely Don's.

So bravo, nbp - great post - I enjoyed my second 'thorough' read! :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 12, 2011)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I think the difference between me and others on this forum is that I'm not a collector. I basically limit myself to one primary light and one back-up which at the moment is an HDS Rotary and a stainless steel Preon ReVO. For my primary, I want a light that can do everything I need it to on a daily basis without having to own multiple lights to fill different roles. But that's just me.
> 
> That said, I did get very close recently to pulling the trigger on a Haiku, so I don't deny the allure. :twothumbs


Don has mentioned a few times that his personal EDC consists of a Haiku and a Sapphire; the Sapphire has a long runtime like the Arc AAA it is based on, and it provides a "low low" that the Haiku by itself doesn't have.


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 12, 2011)

Very good read!!!!

I been trying to purchase a McGuizmo for months now, but as you may imagine price on these doesnt depreciate and sometimes even increases.

One day soon....I hope


----------



## nbp (Sep 12, 2011)

RedLed said:


> Dude,
> 
> Your photos are great...



 Thanks man, I appreciate it. I have no photography training, and I use a point and shoot digital camera and a lightbox made from a cardboard box and printer paper. So, they never seem very good to me. :duh2: I do need to put a bigger sheet of paper in the back to get rid of that stupid seam though. :sick2: 




run4jc said:


> Well done, nbp! Obviously you put a lot of time and thought into it. Having written a few long reviews myself over the past couple of years, perhaps I can understand your goal - share your insights and appreciation of these fine tools with the rest of the forum members. Again, well done.
> 
> I skimmed the entire review, but am leaving this page open so I can come back and read it carefully and thoroughly later. Thanks for sharing your time and thoughts!!
> 
> (Oh, and one other thing - you've 'got it' bad:devil:! But 'it' is a great thing to have! You are in a lot of good company!:twothumbs)



Thank you Dan.  I appreciate the kind feedback, and I'm glad you enjoyed it. I lack some of the complex electronics knowledge that others have so this review was not so technical, but I know what I like and how I want something to work, and whether it accomplishes that goal. The Haiku does a wonderful job at that. :thumbsup:

And yes, I have it bad.  I am almost sort of kind of a little bit thinking about considering maybe possibly selling my Ti Clicky (I swore I'd never do that) to fund a search for one of Don's older are rarer creations, like a McLux III-T or Ti PDS or LS20. :duck: This will take some mulling over, but I might do it. 



the.Mtn.Man said:


> I think the difference between me and others on this forum is that I'm not a collector. I basically limit myself to one primary light and one back-up which at the moment is an HDS Rotary and a stainless steel Preon ReVO. For my primary, I want a light that can do everything I need it to on a daily basis without having to own multiple lights to fill different roles. But that's just me.
> 
> That said, I did get very close recently to pulling the trigger on a Haiku, so I don't deny the allure. :twothumbs



Well, see, the thing is that two is one and one is none, so really, with two lights you only actually have one, which means you don't yet have a backup. So, get a Haiku for primary, keep the Rotary as backup and the PrEVO as a backup backup. See? Two lights! :devil:


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 12, 2011)

Excellent write up 

IMO the Haiku is the most versatile EDC I have (including three other McG's). Good throw without being "too focused", lots of spill, nice spacing of levels, last setting memory, probably more that I've forgotten. Spend the money once, use it every day until your heart stops beating, pass it on to the grand kids. Pretty economical if you take the long view.


----------



## nbp (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Barry 

And thank you for helping to push me over the edge with this one.  No regrets man. :thumbsup: 



I realized looking at those pics again that you can see the clip is getting scratched up, sweet. :rock: Proof that I actually use it, lol.


----------



## davecroft (Sep 12, 2011)

This is not an essay, it's a love letter! Good read though.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 12, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Don has mentioned a few times that his personal EDC consists of a Haiku and a Sapphire; the Sapphire has a long runtime like the Arc AAA it is based on, and it provides a "low low" that the Haiku by itself doesn't have.


 
The Sapphire is still too bright for my tastes. When I talk about a "true low", I'm talking less than 1 lumen.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not bagging on these lights; but as gorgeous as they are, they don't happen to fit my needs... although that Sapphire might make a good backup... hmmm...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 12, 2011)

I've got a Sapphire 25 GS on the way (actually waiting in my mailbox as I write this according to the USPS tracking) and now I feel compelled to go out and get another Haiku.


----------



## Launch Mini (Sep 12, 2011)

Hopefully my Sapphire GS will be in my mailbox when I get home. No tracking number, so I am flying blind on where it may be. Only a week in the mail, so I doubt it will be there, but I can wish.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 12, 2011)

Not to hijack nbp's thread, but my Sapphire GS showed up today, too. I can see where Don could fill all needs with a Haiku and a Sapphire - and that warm tint is just awesome (although I feel it is more like "neutral" - which is perfect for my tastes.)

Warm Haiku - Warm Sapphire...maybe a T1A for uber low. About covers everything - but the Haiku would get 90% of the use!

EDIT - couldn't resist - Fenix E01 left - warm Sapphire GS right...





And to keep this thread on topic - warm Haiku XPG!


----------



## nbp (Sep 12, 2011)

I expect a love letter to the Sapphire by this weekend! :kiss:


----------



## scout24 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very well written, and puts into words why I carry one of my Haiku's almost every day... I've had several PS-S's, and several Lunasols, both 20 and 27, and find the Haiku just flat out works better FOR ME than any other light I've owned. Others may be subjectively "prettier", have more levels, and do something better than the Haiku, but for true EDC, the Haiku reigns supreme. I use a Ti Titan for super low, and recently a Makai as my thrower. Give me those three and an un-named keychain backup light, and I could stop right there. I have other lights I really like, but can't see a Haiku being bumped from my pocket any time soon for more than a day or two just to put others through their paces. More often than not, in that case, the Haiku rides shotgun anyhow... Two is one, and all...  Thanks for taking the time to write and post this!:bow:


----------



## tony22 (Sep 12, 2011)

scout24 said:


> Others may be subjectively "prettier...


 
Shirley you can't be serious?  nbp's awesome writeup, plus those shots, show the Haiku to be one pretty piece of machinery. Pretty enough to bbbbuuuuuyyy - no, not another one! :help:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 12, 2011)

run4jc said:


> EDIT - couldn't resist - Fenix E01 left - warm Sapphire GS right...


 
Dan - what color is that wall? My GS arrived too and it doesn't look that warm to me. I was a bit dissappointed that every neutral light I have is warmer than the GS.


----------



## davecroft (Sep 12, 2011)

nbp said:


> I expect a love letter to the Sapphire by this weekend! :kiss:


 Looking forward to it! I have learned a lot from the reviews on CPF. Thanks.


----------



## nbp (Sep 13, 2011)

davecroft said:


> Looking forward to it! I have learned a lot from the reviews on CPF. Thanks.




LOL, not from me, from run4jc. I don't have a Sapphire....yet. :devil:


Oh, and I wanted to get opinions from you guys on something. I sorta wanted to do a similar write-up for the Mule too, but I realized the two lights share many of the same features and it would be kind of redundant. Mostly it's just the beam profile that is wildly different. Does it warrant its own mini-essay, or could/should it be added as bonus features to this one??? Let me know. 


Thanks again for the kind words and feedback. Keep it coming, if there's anything else that should be added, let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## carrot (Sep 14, 2011)

Great review. Don't know how I missed this earlier. 

Can't think of any product I own where I am 100% absolutely completely satisfied, without a single doubt, besides my McGizmo lights. They are just perfect by any measurement, so refined and polished nothing else can hold a candle to them...


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow what a read, thanks for taking the time! It should have been obvious, but I guess I never even realized their clips were Ti also. Which is a nice touch, because I've actually broken a few SureFire clips. While they replace them for free, I'm lucky I haven't yet lost a light because of it. And you definitely make a compelling case for the switch & ergonomics. Great pics too. These are definitely the most beautiful lights out there. If he ever comes up with something small like the sapphire, without the rounded tail, I don't think I could resist. 




nbp said:


> >haiku
> >all ~4,000 words



No that's not how you're supposed to... never mind (I edited it for you):

_Legendary clip
Quick light taps hard click light holds
Simple well spaced modes_


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 14, 2011)

I love everything about the Haiku XP-G except for the flicker exhibited on the low and medium modes (PWM). I may be more sensitive to PWM than most - but it just seems to be a really slow rate of flicker - easily the most noticable of any light I've used - Back to my good ol' HDS 140 GT - no flicker on that one on any of the modes.

As I said, everything else is fantastic - great UI, looks fantastic and hey, it's TI!!

If Don could utilise a driver that didn't use PWM to reduce output, I would get another one in a flash.... pun intended!!

James....:thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67 (Sep 14, 2011)

Great review about one of my favorite lights. Just finished walking the dog with mine a minute ago... Using the long body I got from my gavina I took out the haiku head running a 18650.

It was just a test of the size as I am thinking about a 6V haiku XML to add to my warm XPG!

I feel the Haiku is not only a work of art but is pretty much indestructible .

I agree with the low low but as sow others have done I have another bedside light with a really low so as not to wake up the kids.

Overall... If you want a light that just works then you really cannot go wrong here.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 14, 2011)

nbp said:


> LOL, not from me, from run4jc. I don't have a Sapphire....yet. :devil:



Great little light! I did a review of the Sapphire 25 over here - about the only difference now is with the tint. I put the same lousy iPhone pic of the tint up in that thread. May improve on that photo, but the review pretty much covers the same 'goodness' that the Sapphire GS has. 




nbp said:


> Oh, and I wanted to get opinions from you guys on something. I sorta wanted to do a similar write-up for the Mule too, but I realized the two lights share many of the same features and it would be kind of redundant. Mostly it's just the beam profile that is wildly different. Does it warrant its own mini-essay, or could/should it be added as bonus features to this one??? Let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the kind words and feedback. Keep it coming, if there's anything else that should be added, let me know. :thumbsup:



One man's opinion - do a separate review of the mule. One of the true values of this forum is the aggregation of different users reviews and opinions. The only thing I enjoy more than writing my own reviews - is reading someone else's!! You have a knack for this, so please share your thoughts on the mule in a new post. Perhaps you could just link to this review for things like the clip, switch, etc., but the 'business end' could be all new comments. Thanks for doing these! :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there a comparison shot that shows the difference between the warm GS and cool DS versions of the Sapphire? I've been toying with the idea of picking up a second one, because somehow I just can't subject my only Sapphire to the "rigors" of in-pocket carry with all the other crap I keep in my pockets.


----------



## nbp (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, if only Don could make his lights out of some magical material that would be able to stand up to the abuse of keys and coins. But alas, it is only a dream. :sigh: 





:nana:


----------



## nbp (Sep 14, 2011)

I got a good chance to use my Haiku today at work and it really shone. One of the formulators told me they needed someone from QC to get in a hold tank and inspect it to make sure it was clean before they pumped the next product in there. I was the one to do it. :ironic: 

He asked if I needed to use their light:










Yeah, four 5mm LEDs, that'll do the trick. :sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2:

I just smiled and said, "I have a light". 

I climbed in the tank and clicked on my Haiku to HI, and one of the young guys who was poking his head in went "Whoah!"

I shone the light around and quickly identified the product spots on the walls that needed scrubbing. It's a 5000 gal resin tank, so it's sort of translucent and ambient light shines through. Without a very bright light, it's impossible to see the light colored product on the walls, thus, the reason they had missed some spots. 

I told the guys they needed a brighter light. They said the plant manager was going to get one for them but they were still waiting.  

I am seriously considering buying a user TK20 or something simple and indestructible off the MP and donating it to them. I can't stand looking at that crap light they have, and they are jeopardizing the quality of our mixes if they can't see well enough to get tanks completely clean. 

Anyways, the Haiku performed perfectly. Again. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedLED (Sep 19, 2011)

Originally Posted by *RedLed* 

 
Dude,

Your photos are great...



 Thanks man, I appreciate it. I have no photography training, and I use a point and shoot digital camera and a lightbox made from a cardboard box and printer paper. So, they never seem very good to me. :duh2: I do need to put a bigger sheet of paper in the back to get rid of that stupid seam though. :sick2: 

---




Thanks. My company is always willing to share production & Technical info. just send an E-mail.

Also, I printed your review and pui it in my flashlight files and archives.

Well done!

All the best,

NR


----------



## nbp (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not sure what's crazier, that you have a flashlight archive or that my essay made it in there. 

Thanks for the kind words, and I'm glad you liked the review. 

Maybe it will inspire some more people to buy Haikus. :twothumbs


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 24, 2011)

Great review nbp. Nicely done.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Sep 24, 2011)

I can only reiterate what others have already said: a great review of a great light. Thanks for all the work you put into it. I EDC my Haiku XP-G on a daily basis and just wish I could afford another one in a neutral tint.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 25, 2011)

nbp said:


> He asked if I needed to use their light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:devil:



nbp said:


> I told the guys they needed a brighter light. They said the plant manager was going to get one for them but they were still waiting.
> 
> I am seriously considering buying a user TK20 or something simple and indestructible off the MP and donating it to them. I can't stand looking at that crap light they have, and they are jeopardizing the quality of our mixes if they can't see well enough to get tanks completely clean.


Do it, then hand your boss the receipt. Make it something that runs on AAs. Maybe a couple Fenix E21's, or something like that. Two modes is one mode more than they need, really, but it'll come in handy if they don't want to blind themselves looking at something close-up.


----------



## RedLED (Oct 17, 2011)

nbp said:


> Oh, if only Don could make his lights out of some magical material that would be able to stand up to the abuse of keys and coins. But alas, it is only a dream. :sigh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nbp said:


> Oh, if only Don could make his lights out of some magical material that would be able to stand up to the abuse of keys and coins. But alas, it is only a dream. :sigh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is what I do to keep mine nice...

I use 800 grit sand paper for deep scratches, then 1000, 2000, and finish with the _3M White Ultra-Fine_ _Scotch Brite Pads_. They look like new, and in about 5-10 minutes. And old used sandpaper can still be used, so I save it.

Sometimes, I just use the white scotch Brite Pad. Often I do it whiles aboard planes traveling, or in the downtime at events, waiting around for them to start. 

Really, I just touch them up, I do not try to make or keep them perfect, just real nice like any of my other expensive gear.

In place of the sandpaper, I sometimes use the gray, and maroon 3M Scotch Brite pads, then finish with the white. This works well to keep it nice.

Again, this a touch-up, not a polish, I like the machined feel. I leave the clip alone.

Best,

NR


----------



## RedLED (Oct 17, 2011)

nbh,

I have read your post twice, and I think it is your - _*Haiku Love Letter to the World!!!

*_It should be archived as it is a nice introduction to the product.

Well done!

Best wishes,

NR


----------



## RedLED (Oct 17, 2011)

nbh,

I added a_ Peter Atwood Titanium Ribbed Bead _- it is a perfect match, and it is on a zipper pull size of para-cord 550. 

I have beads that match most of my lights, and love them. Chris Reeve makes wonderful TI. beads, as well as Rick Hinderer. 

The Hinderer, and Reeve beads are always in stock, the Atwood's are tricky to get. I have a variety of all three makers, and they are on my knives too.

I wonder if Don has thought about beads. 

Just an FYI for you!!!


----------



## nbp (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Ned, 

Thanks again for the kind words; I don't know if it's really all that special, but thank you. 

I just tried to express what I felt and how I percieved the light as an actual user, and why I am happy to pick it up every single day and put it in my pocket as I head to work. Maybe it seemed too mushy at times considering it is simply a flashlight, but I think that a lot of heart was put into making these lights, and so it takes a little heart to really appreciate them. 

Good tip on the beads as well. I have a couple 5 Flute Ti Atwood beads (my favorite of all the ones he made) but they are on an adjustable leather cord necklace I made. I never really wear the necklace though, maybe I should pull them off and put them on my EDC McGizmos. I've got paracord of all colors too, so that could be cool.... I'll see what I come up with and post it for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craig K (Oct 18, 2011)

How much do McGizmo Haikus cost brand new?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

Craig K said:


> How much do McGizmo Haikus cost brand new?


Haiku XP-G or High CRI $450
Haiku XM-L $455
Haiku Bead Blasted $475


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

I know Haiku is expensive and offer very limited technological advances, but it truly is a very nice light built to last. It also grows on you. Very seldom do I have lights that grow on me but McGizmo does. If you need a light built to be strong and without the bells and whistles, McGizmo lights are sure nice to have.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll respectfully disagree with the limited advancements... Haiku is available with the XM-L emitter, in addition to the XP-G and the high CRI Nichia 119. Ti, Sapphire lens, reflector optimized for the chosen emitter, best clicky switch available, and a pocketclip that others only wish they could make. Three very usable levels, and bright enough for anything that you could realistically ask from an EDC light, or the best color rendition available if that's what you need. If that's not advanced, I'm not sure what is. You can keep the strobe modes, and all the other bells and whistles that pass for advancements, I'll keep my Haikus...


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

I will give my opinion on what advanced means. I like a super low mode in the range of 0.05 to 1 lumen range. Haiku don't do that. I like a light that when using on medium mode allows me to do momentary high output by pushing the tail cap down. Example would be HDS clicky and rotary as well as any Surefire that uses a two stage twisty switch. Haiku doesn't do that. I like a light that gives me an affirmative change in output whenever I clicked it. Haiku don't. Many times I have to struggle through the clicks just to get it to revert back to low from high. I like a light that runs on constant regulation. Haiku don't. I can detect very distracting and annoying PWM signature on low and medium. I also like a light that gives me a higher high for times when I needed the extra boost to see further. Haiku don't because it did not pass my test on some night walks in the jungle. In fact, all my single cell lights appear brighter than the Haiku. Maybe it is because I am using the XM-L version instead of the XP-G? To me, those points I highlighted are what I would call advance technology. I was told that Haiku work on a KISS principle. I don't feel the KISS at work here because like I said above I sometimes struggled to get it to change mode. Don't see that as simple because I never have to do that with all my other lights. I am not slamming the Haiku or Mule. I love them for other reasons but it was never for the technology. I don't regard sapphire lens as technology by the way.


scout24 said:


> I'll respectfully disagree with the limited advancements... Haiku is available with the XM-L emitter, in addition to the XP-G and the high CRI Nichia 119. Ti, Sapphire lens, reflector optimized for the chosen emitter, best clicky switch available, and a pocketclip that others only wish they could make. Three very usable levels, and bright enough for anything that you could realistically ask from an EDC light, or the best color rendition available if that's what you need. If that's not advanced, I'm not sure what is. You can keep the strobe modes, and all the other bells and whistles that pass for advancements, I'll keep my Haikus...


----------



## scout24 (Oct 18, 2011)

That, sir, is the beauty of our hobby!  Different strokes for different folks. This would be a boring place if everyone agreed! The other lights you mention are solid choices, and work for lots of people. My apologies for sidetracking the thread, nbp, I'll stop now.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

scout24 said:


> That, sir, is the beauty of our hobby!  Different strokes for different folks. This would be a boring place if everyone agreed! The other lights you mention are solid choices, and work for lots of people. My apologies for sidetracking the thread, nbp, I'll stop now.


Yes you are right. Everyone have their own opinion, likes and dislikes, but we can agreed that we all love McGizmo lights. For me, it would be the aesthetics as well as the ergonomics as what nbp has brought up. Like what you said, the McClicky switch is superb and I love it! They just felt so robust in my hands I can't stop playing with them. In fact, I am contemplating on buying more. Probably a 6V XM-L Haiku or a Makai.


----------



## Craig K (Oct 18, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Haiku XP-G or High CRI $450
> Haiku XM-L $455
> Haiku Bead Blasted $475



Thanks pjandyho for the price, I really like the bead blasted look.


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 18, 2011)

nbp said:


> Man, now that that is posted I realize how much text it is! Yikes, no one is gonna read all that. And sorry I'm not a very good photographer either. :sigh:



I read it all and I like it! I don´t have any McGizmos yet, but this kind of essay always make me want one!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

Craig K said:


> Thanks pjandyho for the price, I really like the bead blasted look.


You are welcome. I wanted the bead blasted too but I am not sure if it will wear as nice as the polished ones so I ended up getting the polished.


----------



## nbp (Oct 18, 2011)

Federal LG said:


> I read it all and I like it! I don´t have any McGizmos yet, but this kind of essay always make me want one!
> 
> Thanks for posting it.



You're welcome, I'm glad you liked it.  Let us know how you like your Gizmo when you do get it. :naughty:

--------------------


Andy, out of curiosity, what kind of cells are you using?


----------



## run4jc (Oct 18, 2011)

nbp said:


> You're welcome, I'm glad you liked it.  Let us know how you like your Gizmo when you do get it. :naughty:
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...



That's a really good question - in Don's post HERE he stated the following about the warm XPG Haiku:

"7) I discovered in the process that these warm XPG's in addition to being lower in flux than their cooler counterparts also have a higher Vf. This has resulted in some issues for some of you who use primary CR123 cells and find that it can become difficult to shift out of high level. (more on that in a moment)"

Don't know if perhaps Andy's is a warm version? Incidentally, I own:

Haiku XPG
Haiku XPG Warm
Haiku High CRI
Ti High CRI 6V mule
Makai 6V XML
Haiku 6V XML

I use AW RCRs exclusively (occasionally an IMR) and I've NEVER had a mode switching problem - except just prior to the battery being exhausted. Since I rarely allow my batteries to drain to exhaustion and never use primaries in my 'gizmos, I never have that problem.

Just offering that tidbit.....

Love the thread, NBP!

Oh, and for my $.02, whatever your definition of technology is, McGizmo's technology is state of the art as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 18, 2011)

he should make a special batch out of tungsten carbide so it would be unbreakable.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 18, 2011)

After the original post I was thinking I would just HAVE to get a McGizmo light. This one sounded perty darn good.

Then I read about PWM flicker. I am VERY sensitive to PWM and that is a deal KILLER for me!


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn it i couldn't resist i just ordered my first Mcgizmo, a high cri haiku. i just spent my whole paycheck and im gonna be kicking myself for a long time for that.


----------



## nbp (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks again Dan. 

I use primaries and I have noticed occasional miss-shifts with my cool XP-G as well, though not as many as in the warm one I returned. It seemed to get better with some practice, but even so I get them once in awhile. I am considering picking up a couple RCR123s on my next Lighthound order to see if I can completely eliminate them. If Andy is using primaries too, he might try a rechargeable to see if it solves the problem. 

Shooter21: Although very very hard, isn't tungsten carbide pretty shatter-prone under strong impacts? That may be a problem. I don't recall exactly. 





Shooter21 said:


> he should make a special batch out of tungsten carbide so it would be unbreakable.


----------



## nbp (Oct 18, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> Damn it i couldn't resist i just ordered my first Mcgizmo, a high cri haiku. i just spent my whole paycheck and im gonna be kicking myself for a long time for that.



Congrats! Welcome to the family! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 18, 2011)

is the haiku high cri tint much better than the hds high cri?


----------



## scout24 (Oct 18, 2011)

Shooter- I happen to have both (My last Ra...), output should be real close, the Ra is 100lm IIRC. I'll post a side by side tomorrow if nobody beats me to it...  Gotta dig the Ra out, it's been mothballed for a while.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah i love hds torches, i have a clicky and rotary so i was going to get a high cri clicky but i wanted to see what all the fuss was about the mcgizmo


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

The ones I have are Haiku XM-L, Haiku high CRI, and Mule high CRI. The one that I have the most issue switching modes is the XM-L. I use AW RCR 16340. When I tried a partly depleted primary measuring 2.97 volts, it is almost impossible to switch output. I have to keep clicking away many times before it start switching. On RCR, I get more successful results.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> is the haiku high cri tint much better than the hds high cri?


 


Shooter21 said:


> yeah i love hds torches, i have a clicky and rotary so i was going to get a high cri clicky but i wanted to see what all the fuss was about the mcgizmo


As the saying goes, tint is very subjective. I have both now and I like both. Moreover, the coming high CRI HDS rotary might not even be using the same SSC P4 emitter as the older high CRI clicky so nobody knows what it would be like. I think you will love the Haiku high CRI. It has a decent throw for something measuring about 70 to 90 lumen. Unfortunately, I won't be able to take photos of the beam these few days for your comparison due to my work schedule.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 18, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> As the saying goes, tint is very subjective. I have both now and I like both. Moreover, the coming high CRI HDS rotary might not even be using the same SSC P4 emitter as the older high CRI clicky so nobody knows what it would be like. I think you will love the Haiku high CRI. It has a decent throw for something measuring about 70 to 90 lumen. Unfortunately, I won't be able to take photos of the beam these few days for your comparison due to my work schedule.


i heard the new high cri hds is going to have a XP-G emitter so its probly going to have even more output.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> i heard the new high cri hds is going to have a XP-G emitter so its probly going to have even more output.


I've read that too but until it really comes up no one can confirm for sure. Henry told me it's still going to be 100 lumen on burst. And also, since it take so long for the high CRI to be out I believe it could be because Henry is having doubts about using the much warmer Cree emitter? I think you made a good choice with the Haiku high CRI. You will love it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 18, 2011)

nbp said:


> Don then expanded his offering to the XP-G, for the lovely "punchy flood" it delivers, as it was was described by one member. (PoliceScannerMan, I think?)


Great write up!! The Haiku is a great light, that's why I own two. 

And thanks for the shout out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 18, 2011)

i hope it is as warm or even warmer than my zebra light with the LUXEON Rebel emitter


----------



## nbp (Oct 18, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Great write up!! The Haiku is a great light, that's why I own two.
> 
> And thanks for the shout out! :thumbsup:



Thanks PSM! They are great, aren't they?! 

And thank you for that _perfect_ phrase to describe the XP-Gs beam pattern, I have used it several times around here. Sorry if I neglected to credit you at any other time, but I did now.


----------



## wildweed (Oct 18, 2011)

Man you guys are really making it hard on my marriage.:shakehead .LOL!!!

That was a great write up nbp.:thumbsup:

I have been debating over a HDS and a McGizmo for a while now 

Now i will be saving like crazy to get me a Haiku! Might take a while but it sounds like it will be worth it.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 19, 2011)

you should get both


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 19, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> you should get both


LOL! Ironically, I wanted to tell you that on my previous reply to you. Get the Haiku high CRI and wait for the HDS high CRI.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay folks... Here is my pair of beamshots from this morning. White printer paper, in order: First picture, "regular" cool Haiku XPG, high CRI Haiku head on E1e body, warm Haiku, high CRI Ra Clicky. Second picture, high CRI Haiku and high CRI Ra Clicky. The true beauty of the high CRI Haiku is the complete absence of tint. It does a superb job of representing colors as you really see them in daylight without making your eyes or brain compensate or adjust. Easy on the eyes, as it were...  All have their place and are eminently useful lights, cool Haiku noticeably brighter indoors or out, warm is a bit softer and nicely tinted, but still skews colors, as does the Ra in comparison to the high CRI Haiku. I like, carry, and use all three Haikus.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 19, 2011)

interesting the high cri haiku looks more like an neutral tint. is it as soothing as a warm tinted high cri?


----------



## scout24 (Oct 19, 2011)

Not better or worse, just pleasantly different... My Sundrop is just as nice to use. I've run both the 119 and 083 LE's in my Mule, and in my subjective opinion, the 083 leans ever so slightly toward the warmer end of things. Both are fantastic. 119 is brighter, and can be focused with a reflector to give a traditional beam. Apples and oranges at that point, beam shape being completely different. Don has a great thread "High CR-I And It's Signifigance" which gives his views on the subject, (CR-I and tint) and great feedback from a bunch of other members.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 19, 2011)

Outstanding beam shot comparison, Scout. Even the camera can 'see' the absence of tint from the high CRI Haiku. You know how much I enjoy this light, and you are right - it's almost as if your brain doesn't have to 'work as hard' to process colors - they are just natural and easy to perceive.

Good job!


----------



## scout24 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks! I defer to your outstanding camera work, however...:bow: Though these two were a no-brainer given the subject matter...


----------



## nbp (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for those shots Scout, they are a great addition to this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Oct 19, 2011)

You're too kind! Now all I need is an XM-L...


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 19, 2011)

Not too much difference between the high CRI and the warm in the photo.... I have a warm and a high CRI Mule..... was contemplating a high CRI Haiku but perhaps I should just get a 6V XML for a bigger difference.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 19, 2011)

Stoli- The warm is brighter, with a floodier beam, and it does a nice job. As per Don,your 119 Mule LE fits in and work fine in the warm's head and reflector, maybe swap them and see what you think?


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 19, 2011)

I was thinking of that... perhaps a warm XPG mule might be good.... I have not pulled any of my McGizmos apart (as yet) perhaps the time has come!


----------



## coloradogps (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice photos, Scout24!

It really shows the difference between the tints.

:thumbsup:


----------



## wildweed (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice Scout!!! I was thinking XP-G but that high CRI Haiku looks awesome!


----------



## nbp (Oct 20, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> I was thinking of that... perhaps a warm XPG mule might be good.... I have not pulled any of my McGizmos apart (as yet) perhaps the time has come!



Yes, try it! I have a neutral XP-G Mule and it's really pleasant, especially for outdoor lighting tasks like around a campsite or bonfire or something. It's not a HI CRI emitter, but I find it does a pretty nice job with colors. Now that I think of it, that LE should fit fine in the Haiku. :thinking: I haven't tried it but I should pop it in there and see how I like it. A neutral XP-G Haiku may be even nicer than the cool. It's also driven a little harder than the stock LEs too. oo:


----------



## nbp (Oct 20, 2011)

I put the neutral LE in the Haiku and ended up taking it out. Since it was a custom engine built by another member from the Shoppe, the board and emitter sit lower in the can rather than on top of it like on Don's LEs. So it didn't mate as well with the reflector. It's definitely usable, it's just more ringy, and I didn't feel like keeping it that way. Oh well. It does a great job in the EN Mule, and I'm not too picky about tints anyways so long as it's not purple or puke green. And neither the XP-G in my Haiku or the XM-L in my Ti Mule have those nasty tints so I tolerate the cool ones pretty well. 

The real question is whether to mod my new McLuxx III T but that's a discussion for a different thread. 

And how to get Don to build me a Hi CRI Sapphire Mule. But that's a discussion for another different thread. 

:hahaha:

Carry on men.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 20, 2011)

For those of you contemplating on Don's high CRI Haiku, wait no more. It truly is a very nice light. Don't be disheartened or discouraged by the lost in lumen because it isn't really that much of a difference. Compared it side by side to the XM-L and it doesn't look any much dimmer. On top of that, the nicer color rendition really makes it a much more useful light. I just love the combination of a Haiku high CRI and a Mule high CRI. One moderate throw and the other super smooth flood.


----------



## carrot (Oct 20, 2011)

nbp said:


> And how to get Don to build me a Hi CRI Sapphire Mule. But that's a discussion for another different thread.


If you succeed, let me know. I want one too.


----------



## nbp (Oct 20, 2011)

carrot said:


> If you succeed, let me know. I want one too.



He's ignoring my  smilies in that thread. I don't think he wants to build more, but as I've said before, Patience is a virtue and Money talks. He'll crack. :naughty:

I'm finally starting to get some wear on my Haiku and Mule where they rub together on my pocket. But you have to be looking for it. Man, I love Ti. It's so resilient, it just always looks good. It is a great EDC material. Very tough and NO coating to wear off.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 20, 2011)

nbp said:


> He's ignoring my  smilies in that thread. I don't think he wants to build more, but as I've said before, Patience is a virtue and Money talks. He'll crack. :naughty:
> 
> I'm finally starting to get some wear on my Haiku and Mule where they rub together on my pocket. But you have to be looking for it. Man, I love Ti. It's so resilient, it just always looks good. It is a great EDC material. Very tough and NO coating to wear off.


In your opinion, would you try and bring back the shine or would you rather leave it as it is, kind of like character marks and patina? I am not sure what I will do.


----------



## nbp (Oct 20, 2011)

Personally I like the character marks. I don't intend to polish it or anything. I think the scuffs and scratches say hey, this is not a light that sits on a shelf, this thing is loved and used and serves its purpose well.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 20, 2011)

nbp said:


> Personally I like the character marks. I don't intend to polish it or anything. I think the scuffs and scratches say hey, this is not a light that sits on a shelf, this thing is loved and used and serves its purpose well.



I love the character marks, too, but I love MORE how easy it is to bring the light back to its shiny glory - even better! Some 0000 steel wool and some Wenol metal polish and it shines better than new. Don't get me wrong - to each her or his own - but I just love to see 'em shine!

With all credits to js - this was borrowed from his OUTSTANDING review of the LS20, which nbp already mentioned in the OP, and which you can find here. The excerpt below is a testament to how 'renewable' Don's ti lights are!

"Here's a great example: one Ti-PD, along with its owner, was involved in a motor cycle accident, and suffered a great deal of abrasion and scarring. The important thing is that the owner wasn't seriously injured in the accident, but of interest to us here, is what happened to his Ti-PD:







Nasty, ugly damage there! But, after some love and attention with sandpaper, files, and metal polish, look at the result:






Not bad, eh? Pretty damned good, in fact. Try that with a hard anodized aluminum light! This is what I mean by durable. If you want to, you can keep a titanium light looking beautiful and feeling great for a lifetime." _Borrowed with apologies from js' review, "The LunaSol 20: the new benchmark for EDC Lights" - originally posted 1-11-2009. Review can be found in its entirety HERE._

Now NO WAY do I want to subject my lights to this kind of misfortune! But isn't it good to know that, should the worst happen, the lights can be restored. You can also find a cool photo essay on Don's restoration of a Haiku that went through a house fire!

McGizmos - gotta love 'em.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 21, 2011)

I think both of you are right. Much as I don't care about the exterior surfaces of my lights, it is also good to know that I could always restore the finish as much as I can.


----------



## dheim (Oct 21, 2011)

damn, i really want a haiku! but 500$ for a 200 lumens flashlight is insane. not enough insane to keep me away from it forever, but it's still too much...


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 21, 2011)

anyone wanna make a bet that i will stop carrying my other lights once i get my haiku?


----------



## run4jc (Oct 21, 2011)

dheim said:


> damn, i really want a haiku! but 500$ for a 200 lumens flashlight is insane. not enough insane to keep me away from it forever, but it's still too much...



Uh, oh. Lots of insanity on this forum...and I'm in terrible shape! I own FOUR Haikus!!


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 21, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> anyone wanna make a bet that i will stop carrying my other lights once i get my haiku?



If you have the bug I seriously doubt it.


----------



## nbp (Oct 21, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> anyone wanna make a bet that i will stop carrying my other lights once i get my haiku?



Stop _completely_? Probably not, as there are times when other lights do a certain job better than the Haiku. But I bet it will become your primary EDC light.


----------



## carrot (Oct 22, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> anyone wanna make a bet that i will stop carrying my other lights once i get my haiku?



Ever since my first, if I only carry one light, the McGizmo is the one. But I have been known to carry plenty others, for fun or as supplemental lights, since the one flashlight that does many things so well doesn't cover the extremes (total flood or total throw... that is, unless you have a Lunasol )


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 22, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> anyone wanna make a bet that i will stop carrying my other lights once i get my haiku?


I won't bother, you will most probably win the bet. 

It is hard to put down a Haiku you know? Impossible. I tried but it hasn't left my side since I got it. Might be a little too early to tell for me, but I doubt I would ever leave it home when I go out.


----------



## nbp (Oct 22, 2011)

It's growing on you, hey Andy?  

That's the funny thing about Don's lights. On paper they don't seem especially amazing, but once you are using them you find they are strangely enchanting.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 22, 2011)

is it good to use nyogel on my mcgizmo?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 22, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> is it good to use nyogel on my mcgizmo?



Sure, but the Don uses Krytox 50/50 from the Shoppe.


----------



## carrot (Oct 22, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> is it good to use nyogel on my mcgizmo?



I use Nyogel on my McGizmos and it works splendidly.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 22, 2011)

nbp said:


> It's growing on you, hey Andy?
> 
> That's the funny thing about Don's lights. On paper they don't seem especially amazing, but once you are using them you find they are strangely enchanting.


Agreeeeed. Now I have 3 McGizmo. Can't wait for the 4th, probably Makai XM-L.


----------



## cw_mi (Oct 22, 2011)

I love my Gizmo's ! Here are a couple of Haiku's shown along with a Delghi/McGizmo lego , Delghi Ti Iris, Saltytri EDC XM-L , Saltytri two tone XM-L and a couple of Ti trit pendants from fellow CPF member Ryan. The Haiku's ,Delghi lego and Saltytri EDC are on my regular EDC rotation. They look and function too nicely to sit in the safe.


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been at the cabin a couple nights now. Really liking my Haiku up here in the dark. 

On low it is great in the cabin. In med and hi it totally lights up the driveway or beach or yard, so te dogs and I feel safe (from lurking critters). 
At 3am when one of the dogs wanted out I started with my sapphire. That little sucker is bright when there at no other lights nor stars or moon out.


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I swapped the LEDs in my haiku and my mule..... I thought it would be hard...

It could not have been easier.... Took one minute!

A tribute to the elegant design of Don's lights!

I now have a high CRI haiku and a warm XPG mule!

Now I just need it to get dark.


----------



## nbp (Oct 23, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Agreeeeed. Now I have 3 McGizmo. Can't wait for the 4th, probably Makai XM-L.




Say wha??? What did you buy now?! I told you you'd want more, didn't I?! 



cw_mi said:


> I love my Gizmo's ! Here are a couple of Haiku's shown along with a Delghi/McGizmo lego , Delghi Ti Iris, Saltytri EDC XM-L , Saltytri two tone XM-L and a couple of Ti trit pendants from fellow CPF member Ryan. The Haiku's ,Delghi lego and Saltytri EDC are on my regular EDC rotation. They look and function too nicely to sit in the safe.



Those are some seriously gorgeous lights man!! I've seen some nice sweet blades in your pics too, and your handle on Atwood's blog. You've got an outstanding pile of EDC gear. :thumbsup:

I keep seeing these Delghi lights, and they are really lovely looking. I am afraid to investigate though as I really can't afford to get attached to another custom builder.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 23, 2011)

nbp said:


> Say wha??? What did you buy now?! I told you you'd want more, didn't I?!



Remember I commented that I should have ordered a High CRI Haiku instead of the XM-L? Don was kind enough to let me exchange the XM-L head to a high CRI one. I then paid Don to ship the high CRI head over first. After playing with them, I decided I wanted both so I ordered another McClicky Pak for the head. So now I have a high CRI Mule and Haiku, and an XM-L Haiku.  It's so cool.

And Don have such great service it is nice doing business with him.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 23, 2011)

Let us review: First I saw a post that mentioned PWM. That would have quelled the deal for me.
THEN I saw a post reffering to the price of these.... Not a freaking chance!

Pretty stuff!


----------



## cw_mi (Oct 23, 2011)

nbp said:


> Those are some seriously gorgeous lights man!! I've seen some nice sweet blades in your pics too, and your handle on Atwood's blog. You've got an outstanding pile of EDC gear. :thumbsup:
> 
> I keep seeing these Delghi lights, and they are really lovely looking. I am afraid to investigate though as I really can't afford to get attached to another custom builder.




Thanks ! Although I do like Atwoods work I am not on his blog. Might be someone else. The Delghi is a very underrated light, once you've seen ,held , used one you would see. The only drawback is the lack of a clip , which for a serious EDC I have to have. I do collect the Delghi's but generally don't carry them much. Unfortunately the only place to get one is on the secondary market since he no longer makes them , well there might be a few special ones being made but I think those are all spoken for.


----------



## nbp (Oct 23, 2011)

PJS- you've been here as long as Don has, I'm surprised you haven't checked out his stuff earlier.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 23, 2011)

nbp said:


> PJS- you've been here as long as Don has, I'm surprised you haven't checked out his stuff earlier.


I will have to admit and say that I am one of them too.

Let's just say that I saw the price and that freaked me out alright. Need I know more? I guess I will only start looking when I know I can afford.

That said, I have no idea why I was tempted to try one out right now even though I don't feel very rich. Why did you have to start this thread and get me tempted? LOL!


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 23, 2011)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Let us review: First I saw a post that mentioned PWM. That would have quelled the deal for me.
> THEN I saw a post reffering to the price of these.... Not a freaking chance!
> 
> Pretty stuff!


Let me clarify a little since I am the one who brought up the PWM issue. Even though PWM is present on all McGizmo lights that uses the 3S driver, I realized that it is only noticeable on the XM-L Haiku. PWM is not visibly obvious at all on both my high CRI Haiku and Mule unless I really observe carefully. I believe it is due to how sensitive our eyes behave on different color spectrum.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 23, 2011)

does Delghi have a website where i can see his lights?


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Oct 23, 2011)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Let us review: First I saw a post that mentioned PWM. That would have quelled the deal for me.
> THEN I saw a post reffering to the price of these.... Not a freaking chance!
> 
> Pretty stuff!



PWM if done correctly has it's positives and Don does it up right. Quite possibly the most reliable and toughest lights made with a simple elegance, the "pretty" part is just icing on the cake. Expensive? Yes but for someone that takes this flashlight stuff seriously, absolutely worth every penny! To each their own though!

*(Rant On)* Alternatively and with regards to the quoted comment has anyone noticed lately that when ever a McGizmo user/fan talks about our lights in a McGizmo thread we always seem to get slightly condescending comments from people that have never even held one of the lights? OK we get it, they are expensive and not for everybody. I only own 1. I'm not a collector and I'm not even remotely wealthy. I "saved" my money to buy what I got. It took me almost a full year of research and reading to make the purchase. Maybe people that elect to buy expensive lights should go into threads concerning cheaper lights and make condescending comments about why anyone would spend hard earned money on inferior products when you could spend a little more and buy something with an excellent reputation. To each their own! It's as simple as that.* (Rant Off)*


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 23, 2011)

where should my haiku go in my collection lineup?


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 23, 2011)

A class of its own.


----------



## cw_mi (Oct 23, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> does Delghi have a website where i can see his lights?



Sent you a PM, didn't want to hijack the OP's thread.


----------



## nbp (Oct 24, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> I will have to admit and say that I am one of them too.
> 
> Let's just say that I saw the price and that freaked me out alright. Need I know more? I guess I will only start looking when I know I can afford.
> 
> That said, I have no idea why I was tempted to try one out right now even though I don't feel very rich. Why did you have to start this thread and get me tempted? LOL!




I couldn't very well sit here penniless with my pile of McGs all alone, now could I?? :nana:




JWRitchie76 said:


> PWM if done correctly has it's positives and Don does it up right. Quite possibly the most reliable and toughest lights made with a simple elegance, the "pretty" part is just icing on the cake. Expensive? Yes but for someone that takes this flashlight stuff seriously, absolutely worth every penny! To each their own though!
> 
> (Rant On) Alternatively and with regards to the quoted comment has anyone noticed lately that when ever a McGizmo user/fan talks about our lights in a McGizmo thread we always seem to get slightly condescending comments from people that have never even held one of the lights? OK we get it, they are expensive and not for everybody. I only own 1. I'm not a collector and I'm not even remotely wealthy. I "saved" my money to buy what I got. It took me almost a full year of research and reading to make the purchase. Maybe people that elect to buy expensive lights should go into threads concerning cheaper lights and make condescending comments about why anyone would spend hard earned money on inferior products when you could spend a little more and buy something with an excellent reputation. To each their own! It's as simple as that. (Rant Off)



I enjoyed this post Jason. 

It is kinda funny, isn't it? Like we forgot how much they cost after we bought 'em. "What the hey? I spent how much? D'oh!" Hehe. :hahaha:

But they are satisfying to use, and again, they really keep me from looking at other lights. I barely even investigate most of the new foreign lights coming in. If I had to choose between my 4 McGizmos and 20 Chinese lights that cost the same amount, I'd take the McGizmos. I'm really redefining my wants and needs in lights and working to streamline my collection to lights that fit those parameters.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 24, 2011)

ok i just got my high cri haiku and im disappointed since the tint is a lot warmer than in the beam shots here and there is a dark ring around the spill. is there some variation when it comes to nichia led tints since mine looks warmer?


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> ok i just got my high cri haiku and im disappointed since the tint is a lot warmer than in the beam shots here and there is a dark ring around the spill. is there some variation when it comes to nichia led tints since mine looks warmer?



What beam shots are you comparing to? I'm pretty sure the 119 is warmer than the "warm" or neutral XP-G?


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 24, 2011)

in scout24's pics the high cri looks a lot more neutral


----------



## run4jc (Oct 24, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> in scout24's pics the high cri looks a lot more neutral



Give it time. Use it...it's actually warm, but not quite as warm as the 'warm' Haiku. Use it, use it, use it. Light up things with odd colors...

Incidentally, I'm far from being an expert, but Don seems to excel at consistency of tint....


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 24, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Give it time. Use it...it's actually warm, but not quite as warm as the 'warm' Haiku. Use it, use it, use it. Light up things with odd colors...
> 
> Incidentally, I'm far from being an expert, but Don seems to excel at consistency of tint....


the only thing im concerned about when it comes to the tint is that the warmer tints tend to skew colors since objects appear more brownish. Do any of your mcgizmo's have a dark ring around the spill?


----------



## nbp (Oct 24, 2011)

Around the _spill? _Yes, I believe that is called darkness.... 

:laughing: 


My XP-G based Haiku has one ring in from the edge a bit, but I usually only notice it at close range and on a surface like a wall.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 24, 2011)

nbp said:


> Around the _spill? _Yes, I believe that is called darkness....
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> ...


its close to the edge on the spill beam. i guess the only way to be sure you will have a perfectly clean beam is to build the light yourself since even expensive custom lights will have artifacts in the beam


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 24, 2011)

There is a dark ring on mine. I have realized that in actual use I don't notice the ring as easily as when I shine it on a wall. The XM-L version I have has no ring. Just a clean smooth white beam.

The reason why the tint color in the photo you have seen looks white is because the camera's auto white balance adjusted the color to be as white as possible. I never trusted any beam shot color.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Oct 24, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> I never trusted any beam shot color.



Very wise advice.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 25, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> ok i just got my high cri haiku and* im disappointed since the tint is a lot warmer than in the beam shots here and there is a dark ring *around the spill. is there some variation when it comes to nichia led tints since mine looks warmer?



What about its general awesomeness- aren't you more blown away by it's far superior fit & finish, build quality, UI etc. than you are disappointed by it's beam? 

What would you estimate, ~3,000k like the hcri malkoffs, or higher? I can't wait until we get higher cct hcri LED's.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 25, 2011)

Can't recall any exact info right now but if I were to guess, it should be somewhere in the 4000 to 4500K range. Not warm at all in my opinion. I figured shooter21 should be looking at a cool white light in the range of 5000 to 6000K.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 25, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> What about its general awesomeness- aren't you more blown away by it's far superior fit & finish, build quality, UI etc. than you are disappointed by it's beam?
> 
> What would you estimate, ~3,000k like the hcri malkoffs, or higher? I can't wait until we get higher cct hcri LED's.


it looks slightly cooler than my zebralight h51fc with the luxeon rebel 85 cri led.
the UI is nice although i still prefer the HDS UI but the build quality is very nice


----------



## run4jc (Dec 21, 2011)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Dan - what color is that wall? My GS arrived too and it doesn't look that warm to me. I was a bit dissappointed that every neutral light I have is warmer than the GS.



Darn - I missed this post long ago! The 'wall' was actually a pure white door........sorry, Sean!


----------



## nbp (Jan 2, 2012)

Shooter21 said:


> is it good to use nyogel on my mcgizmo?



A word of caution: if you put Nyogel on the stock EPDM rings, it will eat them. There is a great thread on this in the McGizmo forum. If you want to use Nyogel, I do have Buna and Viton rings for sale in the Custom BST which will work very well with it. This is what I have switched to with good success.


----------



## js (Feb 24, 2012)

nbp,

Great write-up! I'm sorry I didn't read it when you first posted it, but I've been off CPF for over a year now--really, I've been off the internet (in terms of forums) for over a year now. But, anyway, I've read it now, and quite enjoyed it.

More over, I was BLOWN away that you referenced my LS20 review! I don't know why, but I guess I had the idea that it had kind of sunk under the waters, to reappear only briefly when I bumped it back every year or so, but to just as quickly sink away. I had no idea that people actually LINKED to it at all, ever! Truly, I am honored! (And this goes for you, too, run4jc!) Thank you for this! You don't know how much it means to me to know that people still appreciate it. I had gotten to the point where I actually was thinking of getting rid of my server space (and thus of all my pictures posted in CPF) because I figured very few people would even notice. But you guys have tipped the scale for me. Thank you.

But, anyway, I didn't want to make this post about ME! I only wanted to say how honored I was. The more important point here is that I loved the "love letter" review and the discussion. It seems to me that we need this sort of review just as much as the "scientific" or "objective" review which focuses on the beams and light outputs and so on.

And, on that note, I just had to LAUGH at the comment about spending $500 on a 200 lumen light. I read that and I was like, what? Dollar per lumen is a buying criterion for some people for an EDC light? Wow! For those of us who have moved into the world of McGizmos, that seems . . . I don't know . . . vulgar or something. Like buying a sports car by trying to get the most horsepower per dollar spent. What about how it handles? What about how it FEELS to drive it, to sit in it? What about quality? Anyway, this is not to say that I don't understand the feeling that $400 or $500 for a flashlight is too much money! I DO! I get it. But, those of us who opt to spend that much money on an EDC light aren't looking for the most lumens per dollar spent! LOL! We're looking for so, so much more my friends.


----------



## js (Feb 24, 2012)

nbp said:


> A word of caution: if you put Nyogel on the stock EPDM rings, it will eat them. There is a great thread on this in the McGizmo forum. If you want to use Nyogel, I do have Buna and Viton rings for sale in the Custom BST which will work very well with it. This is what I have switched to with good success.



Which are the EPDM o-rings? The ones on my LS20 are red. What are they made of? Because I have used nyogel on them since the beginning. What should I look for to see if they are getting eaten away? Do you have a link to that thread in the McGizmo forum?


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 24, 2012)

The orange rings are silicone. The black rings are EPDM, unless you know they were changed. Viton rings are brown. Nitrile rings are also black like EPDM rings, which can cause some confusion, but they're inexpensive enough that it's worth changing them anyway just in case.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 24, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> The orange rings are silicone. The black rings are EPDM, unless you know they were changed. Viton rings are brown. Nitrile rings are also black like EPDM rings, which can cause some confusion, but they're inexpensive enough that it's worth changing them anyway just in case.


So of these four choices, which ones are most preferable - the orange silicone?


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2012)

js said:


> nbp,
> 
> Great write-up! I'm sorry I didn't read it when you first posted it, but I've been off CPF for over a year now--really, I've been off the internet (in terms of forums) for over a year now. But, anyway, I've read it now, and quite enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words js! It is an honor to have you stop by here, and super to have you back. :welcome: Thank you for not deleting your pics or letting your review disappear, it is truly a wonderful writeup, and definitely was influential in my decision to step over to McGizmos. It was really fantastic, and the time you took to put it together and take all the pics was awesome. Definitely McG legend and lore right there! If you have to go away again at some point, I will happily bump it up for you from time to time. 

I am not smart enough to write all that technical stuff anyways, and explain how drivers work and batteries are made. I just put the cells in the light and use them. So that's the perspective I wrote from. How does the Haiku actually do when used every day? I hoped that that perspective would be useful to people like me, who just wanted a great flashlight they could use all the time, and didn't necessarily need to know what the regulation curve looks like on 8 brands of primaries. :shrug: I, like you, am humbled that people found this review to be worth the time it took to read it. I enjoyed writing it. And again, thank you for your inspirational posts from the past. :thanks: 

And a big +10000000 to everything you wrote in your last paragraph. :thumbsup:



js said:


> Which are the EPDM o-rings? The ones on my LS20 are red. What are they made of? Because I have used nyogel on them since the beginning. What should I look for to see if they are getting eaten away? Do you have a link to that thread in the McGizmo forum?



Don's current lights come with black EPDM rings. I don't like them. :sick2: Here is the thread in the McG forum on the rings; some excellent discussion there. You can see there my description of the problems I was having with my lubes and the EPDM rings. Also in there I posted a super chart I found on all the different ring compounds and how they act with different environmental factors. Nerd heaven; super useful. 




fyrstormer said:


> The orange rings are silicone. The black rings are EPDM, unless you know they were changed. Viton rings are brown. Nitrile rings are also black like EPDM rings, which can cause some confusion, but they're inexpensive enough that it's worth changing them anyway just in case.



The Viton rings I bought and was selling the Customs section were black, as were the nitrile rings. Both are very cost effective alternatives, and more resistant to the types of solvents my lights are likely to see than the EPDM rings. They are holding up beautifully on my two Mules and Haiku. 



kaichu dento said:


> So of these four choices, which ones are most preferable - the orange silicone?



Check out the chart Pete, it's great.


----------



## Brasso (Feb 25, 2012)

Shooter21 said:


> it looks slightly cooler than my zebralight h51fc with the luxeon rebel 85 cri led.
> the UI is nice although i still prefer the HDS UI but the build quality is very nice



It's cooler than the Zebra, but you still think it's warm ??? We obviously have VERY different ideas of what warm means because I don't normally consider the Zebralight to be warm. To the warmer side of neutral, but just.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 25, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> So of these four choices, which ones are most preferable - the orange silicone?


I use Viton rings on my Haikus now. There is no reaction to any of the lubricants I've tried, and the brown color adds a nice touch to the bezel on my Haiku. I also use silicone in applications where the orange won't look garish. Both colors have the advantage of visually reminding me which lights I've upgraded and which I haven't.












I haven't upgraded the rings on my lesser-used or more-gently-used lights, but if I did I would use...I dunno, honestly. The older lights with screw-on bezels have no exposed O-rings at all, so it almost doesn't matter for them, especially since they're all PD designs and already have silicone rings at the head-body interface where the thread lube is a consideration.

My newer lights with the E-series head-body interfaces all have nitrile rings at least in that one spot, because the petroleum lube I use is not compatible with the stock EPDM rings.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 25, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> The reason why the tint color in the photo you have seen looks white is because the camera's auto white balance adjusted the color to be as white as possible. I never trusted any beam shot color.


I find that my beamshots come out much more accurate if my give my camera a spot of bright blue light to use as a reference point. A Sapphire DS pointed more-or-less at the camera serves well in that role.


----------



## nbp (Feb 25, 2012)

To be clear, I did not change out the o-rings that hold the switch boot in or seal the lens, as these do not get lubricated anyways, so the EPDM are fine for these purposes. I did change to Viton and nitrile on the rings that seal between the body and the head on the Mules and Haiku, as those get lubricated and the petroleum lubricants I have experimented with ate the stock EPDM rings. I am out of Viton, but I have some nitrile left if anyone wants to buy a few of those for their clicky paks.


----------



## stoli67 (Feb 26, 2012)

I got some of the blue flourosilicon 0-rings from dark sucks....

http://darksucks.com/store maint-kitT.html


the #17 o-rings fit the haiku battery tube but are also the same size as the ring under the lens!


----------



## js (Feb 26, 2012)

Ho Ho! Wow! Memory can be a strange thing! I very rarely forget stuff, but apparently, I had forgotten that I went through this whole question of lubricant on the Titanium of my LS20 back when I got it, and I ordered 5cc of Krytox 50/50 back then and THAT is what I have been using! Wow! Weird! It's been a LONG time since I've re-lubed my LS20--like maybe a year and a half or longer. I didn't remember about buying the Krytox until I saw the picture of the stuff on the Sandwich Shoppe website. Then I was like . . . wait a moment! . . . I recognize that stuff! And I went into my flashlight parts/lamps/lubricants/cleaning supplies drawer, and lo and behold! There it was! Mine says "SS Lube" instead of "KRYTOX" but it's the same bottle, same stuff. The label just changed. Wow. OK. So I'm set. Anyway, thanks for the link. Nice thread!


----------



## nbp (Feb 26, 2012)

A year and a half?!?!?! I think you had better send that over here to me for some long overdue maintenance. I'll get her dialed in for ya. :naughty:


----------



## js (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL! Ah, no need, she still works perfectly! That's one of the things I LOVE about my LS20. I simply do not need to keep cleaning and re-lubing stuff all the time. Maybe it's the Titanium. Maybe it's the silicon o-rings. Maybe it's the krytox. Maybe it's a combination of all three. But, it's still really happy. It still works smoothly. The o-rings are still lubed up well. There isn't much "gunk" on the threads at all. And I check every time I put in a new battery. I'm not lazy! I would clean my LS20 as often as it needed it. I used to clean my A2 about once every two months. I'm guessing that the Krytox is a lot better at staying gunk free than the Nyogel, which I used on my SureFires, Firefly, Arcs, etc. I like the Nyogel better than just generic silicon lube, but I like the Krytox best of all.

But anyway, yes, on principle, I will be disassembling my LS20 and giving it a thorough cleaning the next time I change the battery. It HAS been a long freaking time! Good stuf, this Krytox.


----------



## js (Apr 9, 2012)

So . . . when I disassembled my LS20 I found that it was definitely suffering from lack of lubrication. Not surprising given I neglected it for so long. I completely cleaned everything and re-lubed and replaced all the o-rings. Apparently Krytox is not _that_ good!

Anyway, moving on, I have to say a hearty THANK YOU to nbp for turning me on to the Haiku! I ended up getting a High CRI Nichia 119 Haiku and I am totally loving it. So much so that it has replaced my LS20 as my EDC. For probably more information than you want, click on my Haiku link in my sigline. But the short of it is that I am definitely a huge fan of the Haiku and the 3S UI that Don is now using for his lights.


----------



## nbp (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you again js, you're very kind. I am very glad that you are so happy with your Haiku, and I appreciate you helping me to extoll its virtues to the masses. 

I had better not read my own story again...I'm perilously close to having Don build me another Haiku as it is!  

Is it wrong that I am such a proponent of the Haiku and yet it is a McLux T that is in my avatar? :duck:


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 10, 2012)

nbp said:


> Thank you again js, you're very kind. I am very glad that you are so happy with your Haiku, and I appreciate you helping me to extoll its virtues to the masses.
> 
> I had better not read my own story again...I'm perilously close to having Don build me another Haiku as it is!
> 
> Is it wrong that I am such a proponent of the Haiku and yet it is a McLux T that is in my avatar? :duck:


Hey Nick,

I too just can't thank you enough for starting that thread and getting me hooked onto the McGizmos. Really awesome lights and I am in love with them. I have practically lost interest in other lights except for HDS and maybe Zebralight.


----------



## nbp (Apr 10, 2012)

It was a great relief to me that you liked them so much Andy. After our conversations, I was pretty nervous that you would find they weren't right for you, and having spent so much, you would be upset. Don's lights are definitely different from what you had gravitated toward in the past. I am glad that my fears were unfounded.


----------



## jalal20 (Apr 10, 2012)

Great Essay, I've read it a while back but didn't have the light at the time. Now i've had it for about 4 month and I've gotta say that this is one of the best flashlights i've ever owned. My collection reached about 8 or 9 High end and custom lights at its max. not I have 3 and another 3 on the way. I've had other customs which are nice but not the ones which stick with me every where. I've had a makai and a Mule as well, great lights and I loved them but just wasn't my cup of tea and I don't like to keep shelf queens so they were sold to a local friend who loves them and uses them on a daily basis which makes me happy.
I just would love to see it driven a bit higher which mcgizmo would never do. I like higher outputs and 500 lumens from this beauty would be great even if for a short time


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 10, 2012)

i'm glad i am satisfied with one mcgizmo otherwise i'd be broke.


----------



## nbp (Apr 12, 2012)

As someone posted recently, it's better to have light when you have no money, than have money when you have no light. 

I tend to agree. :naughty:


----------



## muttsnutts (Apr 17, 2012)

@nbp
Your 4000 words just cost me over $400 :tsk:


----------



## nbp (Apr 18, 2012)

A most excellent first post!

:welcome:

Please let us know how you like your Haiku when you recieve it. Also, what version did you get?


----------



## muttsnutts (Apr 18, 2012)

nbp said:


> Please let us know how you like your Haiku when you recieve it. Also, what version did you get?



I've had it for less than a week now and can't stop playing with it (to my girlfriend's annoyance).
Got the Haiku XM-L for EDC, and a Mule High CRI Head to swap out for the occasional photo.

I'm now reading about tritium slots (precisionworks) and O-rings... 
Stalking you Haiku guys (McGizmo, nbp, js, fyrstormer, run4jc, pjandyho, etc) has turned me into a monster


----------



## nbp (Apr 18, 2012)

You made excellent choices. Welcome to the light side! Now, who's next to convince? :devil:


----------



## diesel79 (Apr 18, 2012)

Im definitely convinced. Now I just need the money.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 18, 2012)

muttsnutts said:


> Stalking you Haiku guys (McGizmo, nbp, js, fyrstormer, run4jc, pjandyho, etc) has turned me into a monster


Hey! I am innocent! :devil:



diesel79 said:


> Im definitely convinced. Now I just need the money.


You will find the money. :naughty:


----------



## nbp (Apr 19, 2012)

diesel79 said:



> Im definitely convinced. Now I just need the money.



Just find something you have an extra of and sell it....eye, kidney, ear, hand..you get the point. 

I reread my story here and I have nearly convinced myself I need another Haiku. Oops.


----------



## Raven-burg (May 18, 2012)

Great review which finally made me email Don.
Just waiting to buy my 1st McGizmo.
Had to put a few things on Ebay recently to fund it. Nice items, but not as nice as a Haiku XM-L so they had to go.
As soon as more 1x123 McClickie paks come in, one will be put on a plane headed for the UK. Anyone from the UK here orderd one? How long will my torture last?
It's painful fun waiting for something to arrive that you really, really, really want!! Stangely addictive feeling!
Is everyone happy with their XM-L ?


----------



## nbp (May 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:

Congratulations on your order! I think you will be pleased. The Haiku is one of the finest EDC lights out there. I look forward to hearing your thoughts when you get it. 

I only have experience with the XM-L in my Mule, not in the Haiku, but I know there are a few floating around here, so maybe those guys can chime in. My understanding based on beamshots is medium throw, large smooth hotspot, significant spill. Should make a great EDC. 

Let us know when you get it. :naughty:


----------



## jiuong (May 18, 2012)

I can see that you guys had converted quite a few while I was away.


----------



## stoli67 (May 18, 2012)

I have a warm xpg and an XML haiku too..... I pick up the XML preferentially... More floody but also brighter (even though I am a fan of warmer tints usually)


----------



## nbp (Jun 13, 2012)

I realized I just crossed over one year of EDC on my Haiku XP-G. That's a pretty good feat, not too many lights have been carried consistently for that long by me. But it still looks great, works great. I am still excited to put it in my pocket every day, even after a year. I really don't see it going anywhere, and at this point, probably would be the last light I'd get rid of if I had to liquidate my collection. It just suits me so well. 

I just got a Ti Tri EDC and I'm eager to carry it with my Haiku to do some comparisons. The Tri better bring its "A" game.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 13, 2012)

I just crossed the 8 months period of daily EDC and I still love both my Haiku and my Mule. Other than HDS, McGizmo is the only other brand that I never got tired of carrying everyday. Every time I take it out of my pocket I can't help being awed by it.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine's from the first run, Feb/March 2010, with an XRE prior that was sold as soon as I experienced the XPG. Others have come and gone, none have taken it's edc place for more than a few days at a time. No better pocket light out there. 3 useful levels, KISS UI, timeless bombproof design. I go through two AW RCR123's worth of use a week on average,and it's not missed a beat. It would take an exponentially better light to move mine from my pocket.


----------



## run4jc (Jun 13, 2012)

I bought my first one in October of 2009, an original XRE purchased directly from Don. Almost 3 years now, I've never been without at least one - had as many as 4, but dropped down to a reasonable level of 2 (although I have an extra light engine.) Used my high CRI Haiku this morning to, believe it or not, pick out a suit and tie. Subtle shades and color differences show clearly.

Ah, would it not be wonderful to have a single AA Haiku that could run on any chemistry battery! Driven just a bit harder than today's Haiku? 

No matter, the classic will remain in my possession until the day I pass it (them) on to my kids!


----------



## nbp (Jun 13, 2012)

Great to see you guys chime in with your experiences.  I agree, an "exponentially better" light would need to come out to replace this one in my pocket. I'm not sure at this point who could come up with something to do it, unless Don himself introduces a new light that somehow improves on it. 

I at times have to carry other lights for this reason or that, usually only if space is at a premium, but I always feel most comfortable when I have the Haiku on me. Like a well worn pair of jeans or sweatshirt, it just feels right. 

And it works. I top off my AW RCR123 every so often and I go. I dont worry about it, because I don't have to. It doesn't get get fussy with me, I don't need to pamper it. It just works. 

Enrique's lights are a close second for me, and they take over when I need more compact lighting, but Don's products are definitely the lights I've felt the most passionately about since I've been here. Everything about my three McGizmos is just "right".


----------



## nbp (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok you guys know I love my Haiku, but I have recently started carrying a Mac's Ti Tri EDC with some flucero28 mods to HI CRI and level adjustments alongside my Haiku and it is really good. Really good. There are some pros and cons to each light that makes it really hard to decide which is better! So as not to hijack my own thread, I'm going to have to start another thread about "Another Ideal EDC". :huh:


----------



## skyfire (Sep 11, 2012)

nbp said:


> Ok you guys know I love my Haiku, but I have recently started carrying a Mac's Ti Tri EDC with some flucero28 mods to HI CRI and level adjustments alongside my Haiku and it is really good. Really good. There are some pros and cons to each light that makes it really hard to decide which is better! So as not to hijack my own thread, I'm going to have to start another thread about "Another Ideal EDC". :huh:



cant wait to see it!
youre making me want to do a "ideal EDC" write up on my edc, a 1st gen L1.


----------



## Megatrowned (Oct 16, 2012)

Well nbp, you done it to me to! Always wanted to get my first McG from Don, but its bad form to pass up a good deal lovecpf

Just received my hi cri modded Haiku. It's awesome! Pics do not do it justice. One just needs to hold one to really appreciate it. It has a little more heft than a aluminum light, however it feels _way _more solid. Not heavy, mind you. If anyone has held a very nice pen, one with a little weight behind it, this is how the Haiku feels. Classy. But with a bit of the excitement of handling a custom made knife added in!

The beam it throws is excellent. It is a XPG version. Mine has been modded, so I cannot comment on the brightness. I would actually like it to go lower, but that's what's cool about these lights! Easily modded. 

Lots of pluses for the Haiku! :twothumbs


----------



## nbp (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome! Glad you got yours. Let us know how it's working for you as you get to use it a bit. Hope it is a great EDC for you too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghostwalker54 (Dec 15, 2012)

Being a Cardio-Pulmonary specialist and having a wife that is from Tibet and convinced me that I should use my skills to help the Chinese effected by the last several earthquakes in the western central region of China (Chengdu, China and the Sichuan Province on this last one) good lighting means everything to me and my colleagues. Having many Surefire lights with no mods Don's lights fit the bill for me since several "E" series and an older L5 always accompany me. A Haiku, Sundrop and (most recently) a 6V Mule now make every trip. I couldn't tell you what engines Don placed in these lights for me if my life depended on it. But I know good lighting from poor and Don's lights are exactly what the doctor ordered. Don, after hearing my needs, made the recommendations and got it right each and every time. Your article was excellent and compelled me to post! I travel some of the coldest and harshest climates on earth (Tibetan Plateau - avg elevation 14,500 ft; Climate - F***ing cold; Terrain - rough as "it ain't my bed" hell; Why do I go - insanity, I'm thinking and love for my wife and the Chinese people) about three times a year and Don's lights haven't failed me...ever! I also appreciate the fact that they can go into O.R. after a sterile prep. Many thanks to Don and a great post.


----------



## nbp (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice post, Ghost. Hey that rhymes. Haha. I am glad that you are enjoying your McGs! I still love my Haiku, carry it all the time. One of the best lights I have ever owned. And good on ya for volunteering to help those who are suffering from disasters; that is truly heartwarming. I'd love to see any pictures you have of your Gizmos on your adventures if you have them. oo:


----------



## tomgj (Feb 4, 2013)

great thread saving my cash and hoping to get a _Haiku but struggling with making final decision and how available these flashlights are can anyone offer some advice._


----------



## nbp (Feb 5, 2013)

Haiku XM-L and Nichia 119s are plentiful and ripe for the picking. Just send Don an email when you are ready to take the plunge. Go for it! :rock:


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 5, 2013)

Done! Where can I get one?? Lol


----------



## nbp (Feb 5, 2013)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Done! Where can I get one?? Lol



Start here.  Read up on the Available Haikus and email McGizmo!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/58234


----------



## nbp (Feb 21, 2013)

Changed up my beloved Haiku; and made it an even BETTER EDC IMO. My Ti Tri EDC HI CRI had been edging out the Haiku lately for EDC duty, but this pushed the Haiku back in top spot, at least for now. 

I put in a Nichia 119 LE from Don, for the loveliest pure white you can get, which is very nice, as many of you know. And I attached my well loved Haiku head to a fresh new AA/14500 Clicky Pak from Don. I can't believe more people aren't jumping on these things! I think it makes it an even better EDC than with the 123 Pak, if that is possible, and I'll tell you why:

It is slightly longer, which makes it easier to grip in the hand, but the increase is barely perceptible in the pocket. And it is narrower, which I believe makes it nicer to clip in your pocket as it creates even less of a bulge. The slimmer 14500 body practically disappears in my jeans' pocket when clipped in there. Also, the body ribs are wider. I think this is aesthetically more appealing, as well as serving the function of making the ribs less "sharp", if you know what I mean. This body seems to be a little smoother than the 123 bodies. Still plenty of grip, but just a little softer feel to it. Also notable is the fact that the longer body means that the clip's contact point is on a smooth body rib, rather than that sharp raised part of the pack (you know the part I mean), so it is easier to slide on and off the pocket (especially if you disarm the bear trap). 

Try one of these bodies, they're great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 21, 2013)

Well said NBP. And now, there is a lanyard hole for those that wants to attach one.


----------



## nbp (Feb 21, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> Well said NBP. And now, there is a lanyard hole for those that wants to attach one.



And that too! Thanks Ben I forgot to mention that as well.


----------



## Imon (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been eye-balling the Haiku for what seems like an eternity but I've been reluctant to pull the trigger on one because I don't know if I'll end up using it that often.

How many of you Haiku owners use it as your primary EDC? I want to emphasize, that I'm not into the idea of shelf queens so that's not the reason why I wouldn't EDC the Haiku I just don't like the fact that the low isn't low enough and I'd prefer not cycling through modes. I just don't see myself favoring the Haiku over my HDS and I don't want to end up buying a $450 paperweight.

I really wish McGizmo had a aluminum Haiku available which would probably be half the cost but I suppose a big part of the appeal is the exotic metal...


----------



## Shooter21 (Feb 24, 2013)

Imon said:


> I've been eye-balling the Haiku for what seems like an eternity but I've been reluctant to pull the trigger on one because I don't know if I'll end up using it that often.
> 
> How many of you Haiku owners use it as your primary EDC? I want to emphasize, that I'm not into the idea of shelf queens so that's not the reason why I wouldn't EDC the Haiku I just don't like the fact that the low isn't low enough and I'd prefer not cycling through modes. I just don't see myself favoring the Haiku over my HDS and I don't want to end up buying a $450 paperweight.
> 
> I really wish McGizmo had a aluminum Haiku available which would probably be half the cost but I suppose a big part of the appeal is the exotic metal...


I EDC both u can always do that.  its always good to have a backup.


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2013)

I have carried mine most days since I got it in 06/2011. It often was carried alongside a Ti Mule, and now is usually carried with a Ti Tri EDC that has been modded by Flucero28. I carry my Clickies occasionally, but for most EDC situations, the three modes of the Haiku are just fine. I have low level lights at home, which is where I generally need that anyways, not so much at work or out playing.


----------



## gunga (Feb 24, 2013)

I rotate EDCs. I do
Like to carry my Haiku. It's modded with a Nichia 219, and 4 level gdup circuit with nice low level (around 2-3 lumen?).

For me, it's all about the awesome ti body. If it was for the circuit etc, I have other lights that do the job for a lot less.


----------



## Imon (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys...

I do carry a backup light, a 4Sevens Mini 123 high CRI, but because I have a bunch of other junk in my pockets I wear my backup around my neck. I just can't carry two light in my pockets - I already have a Leatherman multitool clipped to my right pocket and my EDC light clipped to my left.

One of these days I'll end up getting one...


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2013)

If it means anything, my Haiku displaced my Clickies from EDC duty when I got it.


----------



## Imon (Feb 24, 2013)

nbp said:


> If it means anything, my Haiku displaced my Clickies from EDC duty when I got it.





Ahhh you're killin' me nbp!

I caught myself looking through my collection of lights and gear today wondering what items I wouldn't mind parting with to fund a Haiku.
:mecry:


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2013)

If you find a used one on the BST, you basically lose nothing if you decide it's not for you. 

Few people find that to be the case it seems though.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't even know where my Clicky is, but my Nichia 119 Haiku has been in one of my pockets for most of the time that I've owned it. One of my favorite bike riding and work lights.


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 25, 2013)

When it comes to the Haiku, it is the most balanced in many aspects. Beam pattern, drive level, power consumption, heat management, aesthetics, cost, resale value, upgradebility, you name it. It does not tip heavily on one side which ever way you look at it. It is a jack of all trades of sorts. Which makes it a superior all rounder for most task.


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 25, 2013)

nbp said:


> If it means anything, my Haiku displaced my Clickies from EDC duty when I got it.


It wasn't the Haiku that displaced my clickies. It was the rotaries, either the 200 lumen cool white or the 120 lumen high CRI. They take their turns depending on occasion. The Haiku sits in another pocket. None can displace each other and they are both unique in their own ways. Now that I received the Tri-EDC from Mac, the Haiku and Tri-EDC took their turns in my EDC routine.


----------



## nbp (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, the Haiku came into my life when my Clickies were going razzy on me, and I needed something I could trust 100%. Don's record for building high quality, highly dependable lights was impeccable. In the meantime while my Clickies were being replaced by Henry, the Haiku stole the show. When the Clickies came back, they just never were able to win back their top position. (Don't get me wrong, they're still a fast favorite of mine, and they get used, but they aren't my primary EDC anymore.) And now that I have my Flucero28 modded Ti Tri with its moonlight mode and both the Haiku and Tri have HI CRI emitters, the Clickies have lost some ground on what were their greatest assets: a low low and great beam quality. So, here we are. :shrug:

That being said, I would still say those three lights are my top three EDCs of all time. Anyone should be proud to have any of them, and if you can find room in your collection for all three, you really can't go wrong!


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 25, 2013)

I was quite reluctant to send my Tri-EDC to Flucero for fear that it would totally replace all my other lights. Right now as it is, they all serve their own purpose. I think I am weird. Lol!


----------



## nbp (Feb 25, 2013)

The Tri EDC is a pretty awesome light in it's own right, that's for sure. That's why I had to do a whole other thread about it! The Clicky has no less than 25k posts about it on the board; I didnt figure it needed another thread. 

I feel good about having helped a few innocent young minds develop into McGizmohood though with my promotion of the Haiku. :naughty:


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 25, 2013)

nbp said:


> I feel good about having helped a few innocent young minds develop into McGizmohood though with my promotion of the Haiku. :naughty:


And once again, I got you to thank for knighting me into the McGizmohood of brothers. Absolutely no regrets on that. I can't help feeling that you will be on your next quest to get more brothers into the Tri-V with your much anticipated upcoming review on it. Haha!


----------



## nbp (Feb 25, 2013)

No Tri-Vs around here, Andy. :thinking:

Are you thinking of the 007? I actually sold that already. :sigh:


----------



## diesel79 (Feb 25, 2013)

All this Haiku talk makes me want to order one. I would need to sell my mule head to finance it though. Im not quite sure I would be willing to do that, but ya never know. Time to start saving I guess.


----------



## gunga (Feb 25, 2013)

Nbp, I think it's your fault I ended up getting a Haiku and tri Edc. They are both well modded and have been some of my favorite lights.


----------



## nbp (Feb 25, 2013)

:devil: :devil:


I'm still waiting for my kickbacks from Don and Mac in the form of deeply discounted lights. :naughty:


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 25, 2013)

nbp said:


> No Tri-Vs around here, Andy. :thinking:
> 
> Are you thinking of the 007? I actually sold that already. :sigh:


Oh yes, it is the Spy 007. PM sent.


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 26, 2013)

nbp said:


> :devil: :devil:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my kickbacks from Don and Mac in the form of deeply discounted lights. :naughty:



NBP. You were the root of all my present evils. Some 9 months ago, I started reading your post and reviews. Got me wondering and started entertaining my curiosity. And they say curiosity killed the cat. But the cat have 9 lives, I only have one. 

So here I am, like the prisoner of war, I start singing your songs. 
9 months on, I ended up with boxes after boxes of...... Ahh never mind. 
Thank you as it has been a nice ride.


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 26, 2013)

*My Photoshop Haiku/s Soldiers. *


----------



## Norm (Feb 26, 2013)

Mmmm. Five lights pretending to be ten :kewlpics:

Norm


----------



## nbp (Feb 26, 2013)

5 Haikus?! Well played, sir!

I think my work is done with you Ben. :bow:


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 26, 2013)

nbp said:


> 5 Haikus?! Well played, sir!
> 
> I think my work is done with you Ben. :bow:



 8)


----------



## nbp (Oct 5, 2013)

A bump for those who have not yet "Haiku-d". 

Buy one. Use it. Love it. 

Join us. :devil:


----------



## persco (Oct 5, 2013)

A worthy bump for a very worthy thread.


----------



## Dimitris. (Oct 8, 2013)

Nbp you are a helluva opinion maker. A month ago I took my first Haiku. Now I think it's time for a Sundrop (or a Mule?) and a Tri-EDC.
Oh you.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 8, 2013)

Dimitris. said:


> Nbp you are a helluva opinion maker. A month ago I took my first Haiku. Now I think it's time for a Sundrop (or a Mule?) and a Tri-EDC.
> Oh you.


He talked me into one and I ended up with 3! Helluva sweet talker. Lol!


----------



## ASheep (Oct 8, 2013)

When I close my eyes I'm starting to see Haikus... All the praise threads are getting to me... It's only a matter of time before I crack...

A beautifully written piece for a beautiful light!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## nbp (Oct 8, 2013)

Dimitris. said:


> Nbp you are a helluva opinion maker. A month ago I took my first Haiku. Now I think it's time for a Sundrop (or a Mule?) and a Tri-EDC. Oh you.




I have a Mule and a SunDrop too... And a Tri EDC.... Need a push on them as well??

:nana:

Everyone needs at least one McGizmo.


----------



## Apollo12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great review. New to the forum and looking for an EDC. I think a lot of my questions have been answered. Thanks!


----------



## gunga (Oct 8, 2013)

I wish you hadn't bumped this thread. I sold my Haiku, now I need to get it back...


----------



## climbinglife (Apr 2, 2014)

Bump for finally jumping on the bandwagon with an XP-G2 Haiku...Best EDC...EVER


----------



## nbp (Apr 2, 2014)

You got that right! The XP-G is a great emitter for this light too. I would love one of these new G2s in mine.


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 3, 2014)

nbp, there you go again with that sweet talk. My first Haiku was the 3S XML and it is still my favorite. The beam is just perfect - so useful. It made me realize that I was a beam snob more than a tint snob. My next Haiku was 119V AA and I appreciate the tint and slightly more throw oriented beam. I also like having an AA light that can run on Eneloops or whatever I have around in an emergency. I also used this for a while with the 123 pak as a CR123 battery vampire, but I found better or more reasonable options for that need. Now I can feel the XP-G2 tugging...


----------



## ASheep (Apr 3, 2014)

Just when I think I've been away from flashlights long enough, this thread pops back up into view. Thanks Tapatalk, you're going to cost me several hundred bucks, I see a Haiku coming soon...
I've held out for 4 years... I think 2014 will be the year I get Haiku'd!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## plaguem (Apr 3, 2014)

Tapatalk was responsible for me snagging my haiku last year. it continues to cost me money..  tapatalk, not the haiku.


----------



## nbp (Apr 4, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> nbp, there you go again with that sweet talk. My first Haiku was the 3S XML and it is still my favorite. The beam is just perfect - so useful. It made me realize that I was a beam snob more than a tint snob. My next Haiku was 119V AA and I appreciate the tint and slightly more throw oriented beam. I also like having an AA light that can run on Eneloops or whatever I have around in an emergency. I also used this for a while with the 123 pak as a CR123 battery vampire, but I found better or more reasonable options for that need. Now I can feel the XP-G2 tugging...



Haha.  I hear you yoyo. I am more a beam snob than tint snob as well. That said, I have a cool McG XP-G LE, a McG 119 LE and a datiLED 219 LE and I switch them around between my Haiku, Mule and SunDrop depending on what I want. For now I have the XP-G in my Haiku, the 119 in my Mule and the 219 in the SD (a little extra oomph from dati in that one.  ) I like this arrangement. What I would really like when I can afford to buy toys again is an AA converter LE with the new XP-G2 for my Haiku for the great beam and tint and the ability to run Eneloops.


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 4, 2014)

I also have a datiLed 219 LE in a SunDrop XR-U head on a Moddoolar ti 18500 body. I like that little extra oomph, too.

(And you are the author of my mantra: Buy it, use it and love it. I use it in many aspects of my life, like hand bag shopping with my wife.)


----------



## nbp (Apr 4, 2014)

It's the only way to enjoy McGizmos. 


It's been a long time since I read all the way through this thread myself; maybe I'll have to do that later. Lot's of fun posts to enjoy.


----------



## gebara31 (Apr 4, 2014)

There's something about Haiku. That's for sure.


----------



## nbp (Aug 17, 2014)

For those who have oft lamented the price of the Haiku and wished for one in aluminum, you may be interested in the Malkoff MDC. It is very worthy light in its own right, and I feel a comparable alternative for those on a budget. You can find my thoughts on the MDC in this thread.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 12, 2015)

I know that this is an old thread, but I wanted to read NBP's 'love letter' to the Mcgizmo Haiku[emoji41] 

I had sold mine over a year ago, and had missed it ever since. 
Well, Don just mailed mine out, and I am very happy to have one again!


----------



## nbp (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome! Welcome back to the fam, brother! :rock:


----------



## teckul (Dec 7, 2015)

Another bump and another thank you for your awesome review. 

Between this and some dialogue elsewhere with @Archimedes this defined what I dropped coin on :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Dec 7, 2015)

You're very welcome; glad to help you spend your money, haha. Archimedes is very knowledgeable and helpful; he wouldn't steer you wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes (Dec 7, 2015)

teckul said:


> Another bump and another thank you for your awesome review.
> 
> Between this and some dialogue elsewhere with @Archimedes this defined what I dropped coin on [emoji106]






nbp said:


> You're very welcome; glad to help you spend your money, haha. Archimedes is very knowledgeable and helpful; he wouldn't steer you wrong. [emoji106]



Thanks friends ...


----------



## SN7 (Jul 3, 2016)

Great read thanks for the essay and those that added to it. I have always loved flashlights but I need to add a Haiku to my collection.


----------



## nbp (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks, you won't regret it! 

I forgot the pics are all broken from dumb image shack. I have to get back to fix that. Oops!


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 3, 2016)

jimmy1970 said:


> I love everything about the Haiku XP-G except for the flicker exhibited on the low and medium modes (PWM).



Do Haikus still use PWM?


----------



## Ladd (Jul 3, 2016)

The new HIVE converter is offered by Don at a small additional price. It has no PWM at current levels above 15mA.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 3, 2016)

Ladd said:


> The new HIVE converter… has no PWM at current levels above 15mA.



I take that as a Yes, it still uses PWM:




F89 said:


> the visible PWM on the LL mode bothered me



I continue to recognize that most people do not care about PWM, since apparently McGizmo, Malkoff, and HDS all use PWM.


----------



## blankc72 (Jul 3, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> I take that as a Yes, it still uses PWM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The McGizmo AA converter uses constant current but it's the only one.


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> I take that as a Yes, it still uses PWM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If i cant see it(out of my range) then i honestly dont care, flip side is tint consistency(and i believe more frugal on the mah)

Great thread , missed this one, amazes me how much info is on cpf and so much yet i have not read!!

My edc, has an xpl HI 4000k and dr jones firmware..................still its in need of a tana triple nichia 219B!!! which will happen at some point 3a is toooo much for this light, hot within 30s(saying that it does cool down surprisingly quick!!) , 30% power is about right for decent output / decent run times i have found..........happy medium.


----------



## nbp (Jul 3, 2016)

I've never been able to see PWM on any light I've ever owned including any of my McGizmos so I honestly don't even know. It's not something I even consider when shopping.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 3, 2016)

delete


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm very sensitive to PWM too. I had and sold a McGizmo light for this reason. The HDS lights are supposed to be PWM too but for the life of me, I cannot detect any PWM with any of the many HDS lights I have owned. The frequency must be extremely fast.

The Malkoff lights show some PWM on the low modes but on high output mode, again I can see no PWM (Maybe there is no PWM on high output)?

Prometheis Alpha lights make me feel a little ill on the low and medium modes due to PWM.

I actually wish I was one of the lucky people who aren't bothered at all by PWM. Every European car I follow with LED tail lights makes me dizzy with the off axis flash visable by the LED lights!!


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 8, 2017)

BTT,

great thread and now...I have a McGizmo Haiku 




















nbp said:


> I've never been able to see PWM on any light I've ever owned including any of my McGizmos so I honestly don't even know. It's not something I even consider when shopping.



Same here, I just can't see PWM, I know there is PWM on some light but again, I can't see it.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 8, 2017)

delete


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 8, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> congrats!
> what LED, Color Temperature, and CRI did you get?



- Haiku XP-G2 3S
- 4500K CCT
- 1xRCR123 or primary 1xCR123
- 3 modes: L,M,H 10,40,200 lumens




jon_slider said:


> the PWM shows at the 7min 45 second mark of this video,
> glad you don't notice in your use




I know there is PWM on Hauku, but I can't see PWM when using my light in any modes.


----------



## F89 (Nov 8, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> - Haiku XP-G2 3S
> - 4500K CCT
> - 1xRCR123 or primary 1xCR123
> - 3 modes: L,M,H 10,40,200 lumens
> ...


The older 3S light engines displayed PWM but the newer 3S does not. I have four 3S light engines, none have PWM.
My Hive does have PWM on very low currents.


----------



## Slumber (Nov 8, 2017)

F89 said:


> ....but the newer 3S does not.



How new?


----------



## F89 (Nov 8, 2017)

Slumber Pass said:


> How new?


I think the change came in some years ago so if you've bought a 3S in the last few years, as I have, you'd have a PWM free version.
It's a shame when people feed misinformation on the forums based on second hand or dated information rather than first hand experience. Anyway, the four 3S light engines I have do not have PWM but the Hive does have some.


----------



## F89 (Nov 8, 2017)

jimmy1970 said:


> I'm very sensitive to PWM too. I had and sold a McGizmo light for this reason. The HDS lights are supposed to be PWM too but for the life of me, I cannot detect any PWM with any of the many HDS lights I have owned. The frequency must be extremely fast.
> 
> The Malkoff lights show some PWM on the low modes but on high output mode, again I can see no PWM (Maybe there is no PWM on high output)?
> 
> ...



I'm extremely sensitive to PWM and I don't have to wave a light around to see it and yes I get what you mean about European cars or any with the LED tail lights or headlight trim.
Malkoff multi mode lights have terrible PWM, not on high nor on 2 mode twist though.

Prometheus Alpha used to use PWM much like the Malkoff 3 mode set up but not as bad however the new Icarus driver is excellent.

I have several HDS I can't see PWM on any level and as stated my McGizmo 3S don't display PWM (I even tried a few basic tests a second ago like using a digital camera and no detection of PWM on my 3S what so ever).


----------



## F89 (Nov 8, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> some applications, that not everyone uses, will reveal PWM more easily (besides simply waving the light to check for the dots)
> for example when I take photos of flashlight beamshots with my Iphone
> 
> or for another example in this video at the 7m45s mark, watch the scan lines the Haiku makes on camera
> ...



Jon,

I appreciate your interest in the hobby but you often bang on about stuff which you have no first hand experience with like the McGizmo 3S light engine or HDS lights.
Some are bothered less than others regarding PWM, I'm certainly not a fan but you are essentially spreading misinformation as I can assure you that regardless of your dated research the current McGizmo 3S has no PWM.
I also suspect that there are many larger factors behind you not being interested in owning a Haiku or HDS and your personal agenda is your own but PWM certainly isn't a factor there. Further to this the Haiku and HDS are the two best EDC/general purpose lights available without exception and while any Chinese whatever light will certainly do the job the Haiku and HDS are stuff of legend and amazing lights to use.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 8, 2017)

delete


----------



## F89 (Nov 8, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> - Haiku XP-G2 3S
> - 4500K CCT
> - 1xRCR123 or primary 1xCR123
> - 3 modes: L,M,H 10,40,200 lumens
> ...



If it does exist it must be super fast because I pick up on PWM extremely well but as far as I know the current 3S doesn't use it.
Nice choice and photos by the way Beard Man, I favour the 3S over the Hive any day.


----------



## F89 (Nov 8, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> you seem to enjoy policing my posts..
> how about posting some evidence of your own, instead of just running your mouth to put down my contributions
> I never claimed that the info I posted was dated or otherwise.. its just information.. you seem rather too quick to judge, and rather slow to provide proof to back up your mouth
> 
> I would like it if you would ignore me, I find your ad hominem approach tiresome



I don't need to post photos to appease you and as far as running my mouth well whatever champ.

I speak from experience and knowledge, if that bothers you go else where. I have actually been quite open to conversation with you in posts and even replied to some of the numerous PM's you've sent.

Basically you are providing misinformation and I called you out. 

By all means comment on your bargain lights in the appropriate forums and I'll be quite happy to ignore you but when you talk rubbish in McGizmo or HDS threads in an effort to justify why they're not worthy of you I am inclined to comment.

On review I perhaps owe you an apology to a degree Jon, for one I completely added to the confusion on PWM. I should have made the distinction between visible and non visible PWM but I did not.

Anyway, the 3S and HDS even more so have no relevant PWM (visible).


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 8, 2017)

F89 said:


> If it does exist it must be super fast because I pick up on PWM extremely well but as far as I know the current 3S doesn't use it.
> Nice choice and photos by the way Beard Man, I favour the 3S over the Hive any day.



Thank you!

The PWM exist in 3S Haiku but its extremely super fast,using an iPod camera its visible but again,I can't see PWM when using my light on any level.


----------



## F89 (Nov 8, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The PWM exist in 3S Haiku but its extremely super fast,using an iPod camera its visible but again,I can't see PWM when using my light on any level.



No worries, nice to see quality camera work.

Yeah must be super fast as I suspected. I'm very sensitive to PWM and certainly don't notice it in use nor would I imagine anyone else to unless looking at the light through a camera phone with the exposure turned right down.


----------



## F89 (Nov 8, 2017)

Slumber Pass said:


> How new?



I looked up the McGizmo forum and found the answer, 2012 Don introduced the new 3S with non visible PWM.
You won't see PWM on a current 3S regardless if you are sensitive to it or wave the light around, use it in the rain or point it at a fan.

Below is a quote from the thread:

Hi guys,
I have run into a problem which presently limits my offerings considerably!! I am moving into a new version of the 3S converter which is the back bone driver for my single cell offerings. I have been using a prototype for a number of months and it has some nice improvements over the present 3S converter. Namely the PWM is such that I can't see any indication of PWM in low or medium nor do I suspect others will detect it either. Additionally the converter is more forgiving on depleted batteries in allowing one to continue to shift through the three levels of output.

I ran out of the current version of the 3S converters last week and this weekend started building using the new version.


----------



## Slumber (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks F89! I had heard the 3S used PWM so wondered if and when that had changed.


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 9, 2017)

F89 said:


> No worries, nice to see quality camera work.



Thank you F89 !


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 11, 2017)

F89 said:


> The older 3S light engines displayed PWM but the newer 3S does not. I have four 3S light engines, none have PWM.
> My Hive does have PWM on very low currents.


I've got one of the older ones and much as I hate the strobing PWM, I've never noticed it on my light either.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 11, 2017)

delete


----------



## nbp (Nov 11, 2017)

PWM Warrior strikes again, yippee. I prefer if this thread didn't get overrun with it. Why not post about it in Don's forum where you could get the real facts from the builder himself???


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 11, 2017)

moved Pwm photos here and here


----------



## nbp (Nov 11, 2017)

Dude, if I wanted them all deleted I could have done that myself, I didn't ask you to do that. I dunno why you spazz out like that. I just didn't want it to become an endless circle like it has in some threads and thought it might be more productive to ask the Expert about it and get the details.


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 12, 2017)

PWM no PWM .... who cares, my Haiku is my best EDC light! :thumbsup:


----------



## F89 (Nov 12, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> PWM no PWM .... who cares, my Haiku is my best EDC light! :thumbsup:



I'm anal about PWM and the McGizmo 3S doesn't bother me at all as I can't see it's PWM.
The designer in Japan described it to Don as a constant colour driver as it maintains its colour temp and tint for the most part at all drive currents so that's a bonus side of its PWM.
Great pic as always Beard Man and I agree that the Haiku is the best EDC light out there.


----------



## ven (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes love the haiku, timeless piece of functional art at its best





One day hopefully a gizmo mule in the family


----------



## nbp (Nov 12, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> PWM no PWM .... who cares, my Haiku is my best EDC light! :thumbsup:



Right on! If my house starts on fire one night and I have time to shove only one flashlight in my pocket on the way out it would be a Haiku. (Though I hope I never have to make that call, hah.).


----------



## Jim Bonney (Nov 12, 2017)

nbp said:


> Right on! If my house starts on fire one night and I have time to shove only one flashlight in my pocket on the way out it would be a Haiku. (Though I hope I never have to make that call, hah.).



It might be the one light you own you don't need to grab during a house fire. Grab something else, then sift through the debris for the Haiku and McGizmo will put it back together again. Then you'll still have a backup.


----------



## RCS1300 (Apr 4, 2018)

Beard Man said:


> PWM no PWM .... who cares, my Haiku is my best EDC light! :thumbsup:



Been doing a lot of research and trying to convince myself that I need this light. Think this photo may have moved me to almost pull the trigger right now. Very, very nice photo!


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 5, 2018)

RCS1300 said:


> Been doing a lot of research and trying to convince myself that I need this light. Think this photo may have moved me to almost pull the trigger right now. Very, very nice photo!


You should see my AlTiN 119 Haiku! Anyway, you need this light, and, truth be told, to belong to CPF you have to own a Haiku. It's true.


----------



## jdboy (Apr 5, 2018)

kaichu dento said:


> You should see my AlTiN 119 Haiku! Anyway, you need this light, and, truth be told, to belong to CPF you have to own a Haiku. It's true.



As long as I've been on the forum and with as many flashlights as I've owned I've never picked up a Haiku for myself. I did purchase one for a buddy of mine from another forum at one point. The build quality was outstanding and I really liked the form factor. I've looked a the build page multiple times as well. I do think I need to pick one up just to maintain my standing on CPF.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 6, 2018)

jdboy said:


> As long as I've been on the forum and with as many flashlights as I've owned I've never picked up a Haiku for myself.
> 
> I do think I need to pick one up just to maintain my standing on CPF.


Yes, it's a good idea. Ironically, both of my favorite lights were not the least bit interesting to me when I first saw them. My Haiku is one of them, and it's also probably my favorite light ever for how it feels in my hand.


----------



## smoke5643 (Apr 8, 2018)

OP this is an excellect write up that will most likely cost me too much money... Thanks for your time and expertise!


----------



## nbp (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks! I had to go back and read it again - it’s been a couple years since I read it last. Interestingly, seven years later I still feel the same way and still have two Haikus in my collection! 

It’s a shame the pics have all disappeared. I could plug some new ones in but Don has many spectacular photos of his lights posted and frankly I suppose the text is the more important component in this endeavor anyways.


----------



## tech25 (Apr 10, 2018)

These are the types of reviews that make CPF so enjoyable. If I was able to put my thoughts to print like this, I would. When I first joined, I would read and reread this and other essays like it. I couldn't afford a Mcgizmo at the time but it put a lot into perspective. Thank you!

while the pictures added to it, the text is the important part.


----------



## Beard Man (Jul 14, 2018)

RCS1300 said:


> Been doing a lot of research and trying to convince myself that I need this light. Think this photo may have moved me to almost pull the trigger right now. Very, very nice photo!



Thank you,appreciate it!


----------



## 808tim (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you for the excellent information! I’m ready for my first custom and emailed Don this morning to order a Haiku! Great review!


----------



## ven (Jul 26, 2018)

Read more than once over the year/s, always a great read nbp. Defo on the short list(top 5 imo) of the best lights on the planet.


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 2, 2018)

Apart from good looks, what makes the Haiku special? What sets it apart from other lights with a similar UI and build quality? I'm genuinely asking you folks who have been carrying it around for some years. Why is it better than, say, a Malkoff MDC? Or a Zebra?


----------



## nbp (Sep 2, 2018)

Did you read the OP? I’m not gonna retype it all bro. Haha.


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 2, 2018)

Hanging on every word, bruh. Still trying to get it. Sincerely asking.

Edit: You wrote that seven years ago. Has your perspective changed? Why or why not?


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 3, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Apart from good looks, what makes the Haiku special? What sets it apart from other lights with a similar UI and build quality? I'm genuinely asking you folks who have been carrying it around for some years. Why is it better...


It's a hard question for me to answer and all I can say is that regardless of numerous retirements, my Haiku is once again in my right pocket, playing backup to my Rotary. I think about the only time I reach for it first is when I'm needing more punch/throw, especially if I'm riding my bike. Still a good amount of flood, but longer reach. 
There are a couple members here who wondered about getting a Haiku and did so after borrowing mine, so there's definitely something in the handling of the light that makes it somehow desirable, even though others may still generally accomplish the same job.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Sep 3, 2018)

There’s a couple factors that set it apart from the pack for me (titanium and high-quality) but foremost is pride of ownership. You can’t quantify the feeling you get when you use a precision, quality tool like the Haiku. The feeling I get when I use my Haiku is similar to when I use my CRK Sebenza. They don’t do anything another Brand X tool can’t, but they are built to a higher standard which in turn accentuates their use. I should note that I get a distinctly different feeling when I use my other flashlights such as the BOSS 35 and HDS. Most similar to the Haiku would probably be my Okluma DC1.


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the responses, guys. It's certainly an iconic flashlight. Instantly recognizable.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Sep 3, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Apart from good looks, what makes the Haiku special? What sets it apart from other lights with a similar UI and build quality? I'm genuinely asking you folks who have been carrying it around for some years. Why is it better than, say, a Malkoff MDC? Or a Zebra?



To answer that, let’s go back a few years.
Back in 2000, 2001 I needed a good small flashlight. Ended up finding CPF. Several thousand dollars later, I had a few, including a couple McGizmo builds that promptly had their warranties voided. A good de-domed emitter, and some of the first available rechargeable 123’s could reach 130 lumens, and had 2 levels. Amazing performance at the time. The new rechargeables were obtained from a CPF member in Hong Kong, who bought them in a little back alley shop. A couple of those were in daily use as duty lights for 10 years or so. Eventually they went off to college with the twins. They are still in use, and useful. 

So 18 years later, I returned to CPF. McGizmo is still in business. I only blinked once at the price before buying an AA Haiku. And a mule head with a HIVE engine. And there’s probably a few more in my future.


----------



## Thetasigma (Sep 3, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Apart from good looks, what makes the Haiku special? What sets it apart from other lights with a similar UI and build quality? I'm genuinely asking you folks who have been carrying it around for some years. Why is it better than, say, a Malkoff MDC? Or a Zebra?



For background, I've had a couple Haikus, a Mahi, and a Makai. The Haiku is truly one of the single best EDC lights in its size, form factor, and original power source. The light is well designed, modular, has an excellent beam with a wide range of old to new emitters, brighter than most multi-thousand lumen triples (lux>lumens), and is always set for moderate drive currents for reliability, long life, and safety. NBP covers this in greater detail in the first post...
For disclosure, the only McGizmo I still have is my Sapphire with a 3200K Yuji in it, this is not due to an deficiency of the McGizmos, but because I'm not the sort to keep more expensive lights around than I can carry reasonably, as such my carry is a light of my own design, and a Spy 005 (2017 update) which has the McR-18 instead of the McR-17 and is IMO a better EDC reflector, however it needs more flux (lumens) to hit the same range as the 17 as it has a wider spill that uses some of the output.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2018)

I can not really add anything, only my personal feeling/thoughts . Size for me is perfect in hand(think like your HDS). Now go back a couple of years Modernflame, prior maybe to malkoff and HDS. Not sure what you were using as flashlight tools back then, but i would imagine the thought of a small HDS for $300 or so would seem a little crazy. How would you describe to your self about a HDS rotary(or clicky) , its hard to put in words. 

For me its always been a special light, always admired pictures and thoughts. The machining as said is 2nd to none, titanium(this is no hot rod nor meant to be), just a tool that works as good today, as it will in 20yrs time. After all, Don with his clicky switch, his reflector work which malkoff uses...................imagine the light he makes! . 

The clip out of ................well my lights with clips lol is considerably better than most if not all (not experienced steel flame). The retention is perfect, just perfect imo as far as clips go. 

I have a feeling your going to add to your very nice family soon with a haiku mr flame, you wont regret it when you do! 

A flashlight is a flashlight, but sometimes its a little more than just that................the haiku is one of those lights. Special in many ways, from design, machining, even coming from Hawaii makes it extra special to me. Seeing Dons amazing pics under water all adds to the occasion when used, granted a pond in the UK just does not get that same feel though


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 3, 2018)

Just watched The Full Nick Shabazz Review of the Haiku. He says he appreciates the appearance because it looks like a light saber. lol. On some deep subliminal level, I had picked up on that too, but hearing articulated is hilarious.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Just watched The Full Nick Shabazz Review of the Haiku. He says he appreciates the appearance because it looks like a light saber. lol. On some deep subliminal level, I had picked up on that too, but hearing articulated is hilarious.



Some nice pics in this review from Jim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I5JW_2EU3k&t=157s


----------



## marinemaster (Sep 3, 2018)

Sometimes is about feel. I understand that. That is how I felt about my Honda Civic and Honda Accord from the 1980’s and 1990’s
They just had something about it. It cannot be measured or quantified. They always felt right, the design, the engineering, they way they drove.
Had a dozen cars since then, more modern and advanced but none could match the Honda feel.


----------



## nbp (Sep 3, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Hanging on every word, bruh. Still trying to get it. Sincerely asking.
> 
> Edit: You wrote that seven years ago. Has your perspective changed? Why or why not?




I have purchased many great lights since I started this thread, years ago. SPY, Mac, Okluma, Oveready, Muyshondt, HDS, SureFire, more McGizmos, Adventure Sport, etc. Some have passed on to new owners, some are still with me. I really really the collection I have at this point... but I still have and love my two Haikus as much as ever. They just feel so right in a lot of ways. Sure, they don't have the raw power of my triples, or the tiny size of a Muyshondt keychain light, or the crazy programmability of my BOSS, but they are more than the sum of their parts. The Haiku, like the Sebenza as noted before, offers a pride and pleasure of use that I never tire of. That is not to say those other makers don't offer that, as they are amazing too, but I feel a connection with these lights that goes a little beyond what I feel with the others. 

I think of it, like this: if you were running out of your house in an emergency situation and you had time to grab one flashlight to shove in your pocket which could potentially be your only light for an indeterminate amount of time, what would you grab? I think the answer to that will tell you what piece of your collection you have the truest connection with. For me, it would be my AA Nichia 119 Haiku. Lovely tint and color rendering and the ability to run on Eneloops in an impervious Ti shell is really the epitome of EDC usability. I also love my CR123 Haiku w/DatiLED 219 light engine - that host is actually the one that I bought way back in June 2011, though now with an upgraded engine. It has seen a lot of use and abuse and has taken it all in style. These lights look and work as well under the hood of the car or at the campsite as they do in a tux pocket. Modularity means you can make exactly the light you want for your needs. And the feel in your hand means that every time you pull it out you will be proud to use it.

Get yourself a Haiku and a Sebenza. Mine are full of a crap ton of scuffs and they look better than ever. They may not be the only tools you ever buy, but they will be the only ones you really need.  

McGizmo & Sebenza: Get It, Use It, Love It!!


----------



## xdayv (Sep 3, 2018)

Awesome feedback @nbp, tells a lot about the Haiku.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Sep 4, 2018)

have to agree on the Honda thing. I have two Toyotas now and an 05 Honda accord. Toyotas are good cars but they don't have the ride/feel solidness of the Honda. That accord of mine has 240,000 miles on it and the AC has never had a recharge and is ice cold. only thing I have done to the car is tires and brakes and transmission fluid change at 100,000. still original exhaust !!!

there are no rattles or anything . some minor issues she still rides like a dream.


----------



## nbp (Jul 2, 2020)

I feel like I should have had something prepared for my 10,000th post, but this seems as good a place as any to make it. Nine years later I still have that Haiku from Don. In the meantime I’ve had job changes, started a business, moved, gained friends, lost friends, crushed on pretty girls, and all sorts of assorted uncertainty as life throws at all of us. With the exception of maybe a beater E01 it may be the light I have had in my collection the longest and has seen the most with me. And probably would be the one with me when all others are gone. If there’s anything I’ve learned in 13 years here it’s just that when you find things you like and are good for you, just enjoy it and don’t worry what anyone else thinks of it. A lot of people never “Got” the Haiku or McGs in general. But I did, and many of you did. And that’s a real fine thing. Long live the Haiku.


----------



## Vemice (Jul 2, 2020)

nbp said:


> I feel like I should have had something prepared for my 10,000th post, but this seems as good a place as any to make it. Nine years later I still have that Haiku from Don. In the meantime I’ve had job changes, started a business, moved, gained friends, lost friends, crushed on pretty girls, and all sorts of assorted uncertainty as life throws at all of us. With the exception of maybe a beater E01 it may be the light I have had in my collection the longest and has seen the most with me. And probably would be the one with me when all others are gone. If there’s anything I’ve learned in 13 years here it’s just that when you find things you like and are good for you, just enjoy it and don’t worry what anyone else thinks of it. A lot of people never “Got” the Haiku or McGs in general. But I did, and many of you did. And that’s a real fine thing. Long live the Haiku.



Very nice. 
Can we see the old guy?


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 2, 2020)

nbp said:


> I feel like I should have had something prepared for my 10,000th post, but this seems as good a place as any to make it. Nine years later I still have that Haiku from Don. In the meantime I’ve had job changes, started a business, moved, gained friends, lost friends, crushed on pretty girls, and all sorts of assorted uncertainty as life throws at all of us. With the exception of maybe a beater E01 it may be the light I have had in my collection the longest and has seen the most with me. And probably would be the one with me when all others are gone. If there’s anything I’ve learned in 13 years here it’s just that when you find things you like and are good for you, just enjoy it and don’t worry what anyone else thinks of it. A lot of people never “Got” the Haiku or McGs in general. But I did, and many of you did. And that’s a real fine thing. Long live the Haiku.



Congrats on your 10,000th post!


----------



## scout24 (Jul 2, 2020)

Congrats on 10k, NBP! Time flies...


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2020)

I had noticed @nbp was at #9998 a day or two ago, and meant to say something 

I'll add my congrats too, and (so as to keep things reasonably on-topic) mention that he was the one here on CPF who convinced me to start down the McG path ....


----------



## nbp (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks guys.  I figure there was probably about 10 good posts over those years; 1 out of 1,000 ain't bad. haha

Here is the old fella. Plenty of scuffs and scratches on this one, and I torched it for some color! And then with some friends. The AA Haiku is a user too, though not as old and roughed up, and the Sapphire with the yellow lanyard is a Yuji user also. The other Sapphire is very seldom taken out as it is one of the few Mules made and is near irreplaceable. I think there have been about five or six other McGs that have passed through my hands over the years but these have stayed. Barbarian was my McG pusher here on CPF. He very kindly and trustingly sent me a Haiku to play with way back when to see if I would like it before I saved up for my own. It was incredibly kind and set me on a path of a heck of a lot of really amazing lights over the years. I don't know if he still checks in here, but if so, thanks Barbarian! 




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Poppy (Jul 2, 2020)

nbp said:


> Thanks guys.  I figure there was probably about 10 good posts over those years; 1 out of 1,000 ain't bad. haha
> 
> <SNIP>


nbp,
Don't sell yourself short.

Here's a PM I sent to you a couple of months ago. I hope you don't mind that I'll share it here in public.



> Your posts are typically concise and meaningful.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughtfulness.
> 
> ...



IMO, you bring great value to this site.

Looking forward to your next 10,000  :thumbsup:


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 3, 2020)

Malkoff MDC - The “Poor Man's Haiku”



nbp said:


> the MDC is a very comparable light to the Haiku
> ... MDC shared genetic material with the Haiku
> ... the McClicky switch
> ... the reflector.



great info :twothumbs


----------



## carrot (Jul 4, 2020)

I have such good timing. I got an AA Haiku, my first, just in time for nbp’s 10k celebration. 

This thread helped.


----------



## nbp (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey Carrot! This is your first Haiku? Congrats! Let see that thing. What LE is in it?


----------



## carrot (Jul 4, 2020)

nbp said:


> Hey Carrot! This is your first Haiku? Congrats! Let see that thing. What LE is in it?



That’s be the XP-L HI 4250K. 

The 219 seemed too wimpy with the 1.5v converter for my taste and the extra throw is always fun!


----------



## nbp (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh, nice, that should be a great light! I like having a Haiku with the 1.5v converter around. I always figure it's a good light to pocket in a situation where exotic batteries won't be available, since the vast majority of my lights now take li-ions or lithium primaries at the least. Being able to just use alkies or NiHM in it is a nice option. Mine has a Nichia 119, so it's no barn burner, maybe 125 lms or so IIRC, but it's got a great beam with a lovely tint and just a little bit of throw. For many EDC situations it will do just fine. My CR123 body Haiku has a DatiLED 219 LE in it so it definitely packs more punch.


----------

